# Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )



## Angelgage (14. April 2008)

Hallo leute ich würde gern mal wissen ob den schon mal einer von euch hir aus dem Forum , bei der Sendung FISH N FUN live dabei war ;+

Wenn ja wie ist den das Angeln mit dem AUWA wie ist der den so drauf |supergri

Also schreibet mal und auf was habt ihr Gefischt .


----------



## heinzrch (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

wie der so drauf ist (vor allem bei den Damen...), ist ja wohl offensichtlich -  Diagnose: unheilbares Gockelhahnsyndrom |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

In einer der letzten Sendungen war Birger dabei und hat denen gezeigt,wie man Barben
mit dem Twister fängt!

Taxidermist


----------



## angler-jan (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Man muss auch über 18 sein, und du musst gerade an dem Gewässer sein, wo er hin will. 
Bewerben kann man sich glaube ich im Fishn Fun Forum auf www.dmax.de .
Von einem bekannten habe ich gehört(er kennt den wohl persönlich)
 Das er wohl privat genauso drauf ist wie ind en Sendungen.

Also Petri Heiäl.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich hatte mich mal beworben, aber als die zu meinem Hausgewässer kommen wollten, habe ich einen Rückzieher gemacht. Soooo bekannt muss "mein" Gewässer auch nicht werden.
Dieses Jahr habe ich Auwa auf der Messe in Duisburg kennengelernt. Also auf mich hat er einen leicht arroganten Eindruck gemacht, aber ich habe gerade mal zwei Minuten mit Ihm geredet, da kann man sich natürlich auch täuschen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich kenne Auwa seit vielen Jahren. Er ist halt wie er ist. Munter mit einem gewissen Hang zur Selbstgefälligkeit, aber dabei ein Bombenangler, der sich mit dir über deinen Fang freut.
Der Mann ist eben so wie man als Fernsehmoderator so sein muss.

Uli


----------



## Willywinski (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hi all,

letztens bei der Bleiloch Sendung kamen mir 2 "Einsteiger" sehr sehr bekannt vor|supergri. Die Bleiloch hat ja hier nen eigenen Fred und da tummeln sich die beiden, und schämen sich glaub ich auch ein bissl|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri dafür.

LG der willy


----------



## wishmaster (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Auwa ist echt super. Ich sehe die Sendung sehr gern. Doch vergesst bitte nicht den Koch. Von dem habe ich gelernt was resch und schlonzig bedeutet.  Und kochen kann er auch gut. Würd gern mal was von seinem Grill probieren.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Meine Frau und ich haben uns mit Auwa in Duisburg unterhalten übers Rapfen fangen:q.
Er hatte sich Zeit genommen obwohl hinter uns ne Schlange an Besuchern stand.
Man sollte nicht vergessen,das es sein Job ist und damit Geld verdienen muß.Also wohl auch reichlich Sress hat und unter Erfolgsdruck steht.|uhoh:
Mit der norddeutschen Art muß man ebend klar kommen.
Mit der Ruhrpottart kommt auch nicht jeder klar.Oder wat??:q
Ich glaube eher das er genervt ist von den Anfängern(igit das ist ja ein Fisch).Ob er darauf Einfluß hat welche Leute er bei Fish&Fun vorgesetzt bekommt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.#d


----------



## Angelgage (14. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



wishmaster schrieb:


> Auwa ist echt super. Ich sehe die Sendung sehr gern. Doch vergesst bitte nicht den Koch. Von dem habe ich gelernt was resch und schlonzig bedeutet.  Und kochen kann er auch gut. Würd gern mal was von seinem Grill probieren.[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhh ja der Grill ist echt der hammer immer und kochen kann er ECHT gut #6:vik:#6


----------



## esox82 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Angelgage schrieb:


> wishmaster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auwa ist echt super. Ich sehe die Sendung sehr gern. Doch vergesst bitte nicht den Koch. Von dem habe ich gelernt was resch und schlonzig bedeutet.  Und kochen kann er auch gut. Würd gern mal was von seinem Grill probieren.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Nordlicht (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



esox82 schrieb:


> Angelgage schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jaja,bei ihm muss alles "freaky,crispy,crunchy" sein|rolleyes
> ...


----------



## Heilbutt (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Mir gefällt auch die "Beziehung" der beiden
ziemlich gut (Auwa und Koch).#6

...erinnert mich immer an Delling und Netzer
bei Fußballmoderationen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## esox82 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Mir gefällt auch die "Beziehung" der beiden
> ziemlich gut (Auwa und Koch).#6
> 
> ...erinnert mich immer an Delling und Netzer
> ...


 

Ja,stimmt!|supergri
Man erkennt sofort,dass die sich nicht ausstehen können


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich kenne Auwa auch schon deutlich über 10 Jahre! Er ist eben ein durchgeknalltes Unikat, den gibt´s nur einmal. Er hat vielleicht ein bisschen einen an der Waffel (manchmal|rolleyes), ist aber ansonsten ein Pfundskerl und ein hervorragender Angler! Wir hatten schon richtig viel Spaß miteinander....#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



> Und kochen kann er auch gut.


Einspruch, kann er nicht!


----------



## fritte (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Deshalb ist er ja auch "food-designer" und kein Koch mehr.
Und wirklich Farbe auf nen Teller bringt er meist auch nicht und das als "Designer".
Was ich Ihm nur zu gute halte, ist das er auch mal was Riskiert in sachen zusammenstellung der Gerichte.
Ob es nun immer schmeckt bleibt mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



> Ob es nun immer schmeckt bleibt mal dahin gestellt.


Eher nicht...


> ist das er auch mal was Riskiert in sachen zusammenstellung der Gerichte.


Erst soll der mal Grundlagen (Handwerk) lernen, dann kann er auch mal riskieren...


----------



## Raabiat (15. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

ich reg mich immer voll über den Kerl auf...naja is halt geschmackssache|kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einspruch, kann er nicht!



Ich mag diese Sendung auch nicht besonders und finde die Art von dem Auwa   auch ganz schön nervig.Würde mir aber, da ich die Protagonisten nicht persönlich kenne oder je kennen gelernt habe, keine Urteil über deren Fähigkeiten erlauben.

Daher, Thomas, kennst du den Herrn Sonnenwald persönlich, warst Du schonmal persönlich beim Kochen dabei oder hast eine seiner Kreationen gekostet?
Wenn dem nicht so ist wirst Du seine Fähigkeiten nur sehr eingeschränkt beurteilen können.  
Und wenn Du es besser kannst, wovon Du ja überzeugt bist, dann bewirb dich doch um seine Stelle in der Sendung. Oder fordere ihn zum (Koch-) Duell heraus. Dabei wird sich dann ja sehr schnell zeigen wer sein Handwerk besser beherrscht. 

Ein wenig Zurückhaltung würde daher auch Dir manchmal gut zu Gesicht stehen.
Da ich aber weis das Du immer Recht hast, oder es zumindest haben willst und damit auch das letzte Wort, bin ich auf deine belehrende und zurechtweisende Antwort schon gespannt.:m


----------



## Angelgage (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eher nicht...
> 
> Erst soll der mal Grundlagen (Handwerk) lernen, dann kann er auch mal riskieren...


 
Kennst ihn nicht was wir mal denken aber willst besser kochen wie er #q was ich nicht glaube genau dann koche doch mal gegen ihn und wenn du seinen lebenslauf liest kannst nur staunen wo der schon gekocht hat na hallo sage ich nur .


----------



## Blenni (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Die Sendung geht ja so, soll eben unterhalten.
Den Koch find ich ganz grässlich. Standartrezept: 3 Salatblätter mir was Gebratenem oben drauf. Füllt Sendezeit, nicht dem Magen (zumindest meinen nicht).|supergri
Gruß Blenni


----------



## Parasol (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Blenni schrieb:


> Die Sendung geht ja so, soll eben unterhalten.
> Den Koch find ich ganz grässlich. Standartrezept: 3 Salatblätter mir was Gebratenem oben drauf. Füllt Sendezeit, nicht dem Magen (zumindest meinen nicht).|supergri
> Gruß Blenni



Meine Meinung dazu:

beim Essen gilt für mich *nicht* -Masse statt Klasse-


----------



## Laserbeak (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Die Qualität des Kochs kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.
Mir gefällt jedoch seine Art und wie er anrichtet.

Gibt es hier eigentlich jemanden, der schon etwas nachgekocht hat ?
Ich denke allein die Tatsache, dass er die Worte art-cuisine benutzt zeigen deutlich, dass er sich eben abseits der normalen Küche bewegt.

Ich mag seine Desserts, habe aber noch nichts nachgekocht.


----------



## SimonHH (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich würde gern mal wissen ob den schon mal einer von euch hir aus dem Forum , bei der Sendung FISH N FUN live dabei war ;+
> 
> Wenn ja wie ist den das Angeln mit dem AUWA wie ist der den so drauf |supergri
> 
> Also schreibet mal und auf was habt ihr Gefischt .






.....das war mal die ursprungsfrage








...nur mal so zur erinnerung.


----------



## hechtangler_tom (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich würde auch nicht essen wollen was er da kocht. Ich denke nicht dass die Zusammensetzung der einzelnen Zutaten immer harmoniert.


----------



## esox82 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Kennst ihn nicht was wir mal denken aber willst besser kochen wie er #q was ich nicht glaube genau dann koche doch mal gegen ihn und wenn du seinen lebenslauf liest kannst nur staunen wo der schon gekocht hat na hallo sage ich nur .


 

Ich als Kochlaie und -muffel erkenne doch schon, dass das, was er in der Sendung kocht, nicht gerade sehr kompliziert ist! Ich kann auch einen Fisch in Paniermehl legen und Salatblätter drüber streuen! Ich nenne das Fischstäbchen, er "freaky,funky,crispy,crunchy".


----------



## Feedermaik (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hoi Boardies,

Ich habe die beiden auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen vergangenen März kennen gelernt.
Obwohl ich die Sendung nie so richtig gemocht habe,hat sie in meinen Augen einiges an Suchtpotenzial(ich schaue so oft wie möglich)zu bieten.
Auwa war mir sehr angenehm und das Essen vom Koch wirklich oberlecker.
Es ist so wie andere schon gesagt haben,die Leute haben einen Job,und der wird erledigt!

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Ophidian (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Also die Sendung gucke ich sehr gern. Ist halt nen gutes Abendprogramm von DMAX#6 auch wenn man mal ab und zu den Kopf schütteln könnte.

Wie das essen schmeckt weiss keiner glaub ich der es noch nicht probiert hat, aber es sieht doch immer wieder sehr sehr lecker aus.


----------



## Willywinski (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Und außerdem kocht der Typ im Fernsehen fürs Volk. Er ist Sternekoch und zeigt dem normalen Menschen wie er schnell und unkompliziert lecker Fischgerichte zubereiten kann die auch noch abgefahren aussehen und man damit seine Gäste beeindruckt. Das ist glaub ich auch der Sinn der Kochszenen in der Sendung! Ich find den Sonnenwald cool und der Auwa ist schon ein abgefahrener Typ... manchmal schön einfach|supergri


LG der Willy


----------



## phill (16. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

für Mich beginnt jeder Sonntag mit dieser "Wahnsinns Show"
riesig performender Edelrocker gepaart mit namenhaftem Gourmet Bastler...was bitte will man mehr?! :vik:


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



esox82 schrieb:


> Ich als Kochlaie und -muffel erkenne doch schon, dass das, was er in der Sendung kocht, nicht gerade sehr kompliziert ist! Ich kann auch einen Fisch in Paniermehl legen und Salatblätter drüber streuen! Ich nenne das Fischstäbchen, er "freaky,funky,crispy,crunchy".


 
O.T.: Kochen an sich ist auch nicht schwer. Das was das kochen schwierig macht, ist das würzen. Die Kenntnis der Gewürze und den Geschmack der einzelnen Produkte im Endzustand und die Kombination der einzelnen Geschacksrichtungen der einzelnen Zutaten.
Dieses deutsche 70er-jahre kochen kann jeder Laie, da die Produktpalette zu dem Zeitpunkt sehr begrenzt war. Naja, dann schwappte irgendwann Anfang der 80er die Novell Cuisine von Frankreich rüber. Dadruch, durch die Immigranten und durch verbesserten Transport wurde die Produktpalette lamgsam aber sich erweitert und somit auch die Kombinationsvielfalt nahm zu.

Also ganz ehrlich, sein Gerichte, die der Koch da zubereitet, ist wirklich nicht nach meinem Geschmack. Er kocht mit zu sehr zu viel crispy, crunchy und schwarz, aber sein Handwerk hat er gelernt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



> aber sein Handwerk hat er gelernt.


Naja, die Frage ist wo und bei wem und wie gut....


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

@thomas richtig kochen lernt man doch erst nach der lehre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

eben.....


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

kuzes vitae von herr sonnenwald:

http://www.cafe-kubitscheck.de/html/sonnenwald.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Bisschen wenig Stationen für sein Alter.....

Der macht einfach zu viele handwerkliche Fehler nur um des Effektes Willen.

Als Schwabe ist mir noch grauslichst in Erinnerung wie er mal Spätzle "zubereitet" hat..


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

du meist den Mörtel, den er da zusammengerührt hat? Fiese Nummer... (Spätzle schaben ist aber wirklich nicht so leicht)
Ich würde aber nicht sagen, dass alle Fehler unbedingt um der Effekthascherei gemacht werden. Du musst bedenken, das es mehr oder weniger ein "Hausfrauenfreundliches" kochen ist. Das ist genau der gleiche Rotz wie der Dreck von meinem Lieblingskoch :v Tim M. .


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Genau!
Unterhaltend ja - informativ nein - ist beim kochen in der Sendung wie beim angeln ;-)))


----------



## rob (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

cool!!!
das schreit doch nach einem kochduell:m
thomas anglerboard gegen sonnenwald fish und fun!!:q:q:q


----------



## schrauber78 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich hab grad gesehen, dass bei Café-Kubitschek nicht alle Stationen aufgeführt hat. Das sind nur Lehrzeit und ein Zeiten als Commis. 4 weitere Stationen stehen noch auf art-cuisine.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



> thomas anglerboard gegen sonnenwald fish und fun!!


Der muss sich doch nicht noch mehr blamieren...
;-)))


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



rob schrieb:


> cool!!!
> das schreit doch nach einem kochduell:m
> thomas anglerboard gegen sonnenwald fish und fun!!:q:q:q


 
machen wir doch gleich ein kombiniertes Koch- und Angelduell draus!?

Thomas Anglerboard kocht gegen Sonnenwald Fish n Fun und angelt gegen Auweia Stirnband...


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



rob schrieb:


> cool!!!
> das schreit doch nach einem kochduell:m
> thomas anglerboard gegen sonnenwald fish und fun!!:q:q:q




zwei doofe ein Gedanke.

Hört sich ja an als wenn sich da so etwas wie Stutenbissigkeit oder Zickenkrieg anbahnt !


----------



## darth carper (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Komisch, genau das habe ich auch gedacht!

Ist wohl wie so oft im Leben, die Unfähigen haben immer den besten Ruf und bekommen die besten Stellen.
Zum Glück gibt es genug Leute die immer wieder gerne darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



> Hört sich ja an wenn da so etwas wie Stutenbissigkeit oder Zickenkrieg anbahnt


Im Leben nie nicht!

Ist ne "kochphilosophische" Grundfrage:

Wenn man als Angler schon das beste und frischeste Produkt zur Verfügung hat, warum muss man das dann mit Gewalt und vielen (un)möglichen Zubereitungsarten und Gewürzen auf "crispy, freaky, crunchy" trimmen?

Das tolle Grundprodukt wird dabei nicht besser - kommt nur aufm Bildschirm besser rüber.

Zudem braucht man zum vernünftigen Kochen neben einem guten Produkt einfach Zeit:
Das kollidiert dann schlicht mit den Interessen von Fernsehmachern, alles in "konsumierfreundlichen" Häppchen zu präsentieren, um den Zuschauer nicht zu überfordern.

Das gilt nicht nur für den hier angesprochenen Fernsehkoch, sondern für fast alle:
Viel Unterhaltung, wenig Infos, noch seltener/weniger fachlich richtiges....

Eine Ausnahme:
Vincent Klink aus Stuttgart (Schwabe halt ;-))))
Ist übrigens auch Angler...


----------



## Ollek (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



darth carper schrieb:


> Komisch, genau das habe ich auch gedacht!
> 
> Ist wohl wie so oft im Leben, die Unfähigen haben immer den besten Ruf und bekommen die besten Stellen.
> Zum Glück gibt es genug Leute die immer wieder gerne darauf hinweisen.



Wenn jemand wirklich unfähig ist glaub ich nicht das er den besten Ruf bekommt oder behält.

Und das wort Unfähig ist bei Kubitschek sicher das Falsche Wort.

Allerdings ist das Wort Neid bei einigen hier wohl angebrachter |bla: Aber so sind die Dinge nunmal.

Gruss#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



> Allerdings ist das Wort Neid bei einigen hier wohl angebrachter


Falls Du mich meinst kann ich Dich beruhigen, isses nicht... ;-))

Gut kochen und Fernsehkochen passt aber eben aus oben von mir genannten Gründen nur selten zusammen.

Daher sind die wirklichen Topköche (Harald Wohlfahrt nur als kleines Beispiel) auch  kaum im Fernsehen zu bewundern - die stehen nämlich in ihrer Küche und nicht vor Kameras.....

So bleibt Fernsehkochen halt zumeist Unterhaltung - dessen muss man sich einfach bewusst sein.

Meist auch (wie auch schon oben geschrieben) weniger wegen der Köche, sondern meist wegen der Zwänge der Fernsehmacher.. 

Was anderes wäre ne DVD über s Kochen (ob Fische oder sonstwas), da hätte man Zeit um alles vernünftig zu zeigen..


----------



## P2lacsaP (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

so eine tv-sendung lebt nun auch vom unterschiedlich ausfallenden feedback...
mich würd ja mal interessieren, wie eine konfrontation zwischen den eher abgeneigten (anglerboard) und den moderatoren dieser sendung (auwa, koch) ausfallen würde...
dass ich mich  selber subjektiv zu so einer sendung äussern würde, wäre für mich möglich, aber ich würde mir nie anmaßen z.b. den koch mit seinen fähigkeiten aus fachlicher sicht derart zu kritisieren... selbst dann nicht, wenn ich die koch-karrierelaufbahn schlechthin hinter mir hätte...|rolleyes


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut kochen und Fernsehkochen passt aber eben aus oben von mir genannten Gründen nur selten zusammen.
> Was anderes wäre ne DVD über s Kochen (ob Fische oder sonstwas), da hätte man Zeit um alles vernünftig zu zeigen..



Gegen diese These möchte ich Einspruch erheben.
So eine dreiviertel-Stündige  Kochsendung sollte wohl ausreichen um vernünftig einen Fisch zu zubereiten.
Selbst ohne an einer Sendung dann noch umher zu schneiden, in der Zeit ist jeder Fisch verbrannt. 
In einer Gaststätte egal wie viel Sterne der Koch hat, möchte ja auch keiner länger wie eine halbe Stunde auf sein Essen warten.
Jetzt aber bitte nicht damit kommen, dass in einer Gaststätte das meiste aufgewärmt wird, es soll noch welche geben wo das Essen frisch zubereitet wird.

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Ollek (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falls Du mich meinst kann ich Dich beruhigen, isses nicht... ;-))



#g:m nein mein ich nicht, ...ich spendier ne Wurst. Die sind mir immernoch lieber als jedes Haute Cuisine.

PS: die Hechtschaschliks der letzten Sendung waren aber nich schlecht, werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## Gourmet (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Habe die Sendung ein paar mal gesehen und fand das gekoche auch nicht soo toll.Man sollte vielleicht auch mal erkennen das die meisten Fernsehköche lediglich gute Unterhalter und weniger Spitzenköche sind.Viele von ihnen haben mit eigenen Betrieben Schiffbruch erlitten oder mußten sehr oft den Arbeitsplatz wechseln weil die Erwartung nicht erfüllt wurde,siehe Stefan Marquardt.Das Fernsehen ist ein gr0ßes Auffangbecken für diese Schaumschläger.Als Eurotoques-Chef (der Vereinigung der europäischen Spitzenköche) kenne ich etliche Showköchen und weiß also wovon ich spreche.
Trotz allem:auch Showkochen muß gelernt sein!

Petri
und viel gut gekochtes Essen

Herbert


----------



## Angelgage (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Angelgage schrieb:


> Hallo leute ich würde gern mal wissen ob den schon mal einer von euch hir aus dem Forum , bei der Sendung FISH N FUN live dabei war ;+
> 
> Wenn ja wie ist den das Angeln mit dem AUWA wie ist der den so drauf |supergri
> 
> Also schreibet mal und auf was habt ihr Gefischt .


 

*HALLO LEUTE DAS IST DAS THEMA UND NICHT DAS ESSEN* #q


----------



## fritte (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

@ Angelgage, wie du siehst, war wohl keiner weiter dabei und kann dir dazu keine Auskunft bieten.
Nun diskutieren wir aber lieber über die fachlichen Kompetenzen der Leute.
Mein Ehm. Küchenbulle, war auch nur 2-3 Mal im Tv und meinte anschließend auch, das es nicht jeder man(n)´s geschmack sei und man müsse sich teilweise auch ein wenig einschränken wegen der Regie usw.
Da er selber auch 2 sternchen hat, ist er aber häufig zu irgend welchen Veranstaltungen geflogen worden usw. wo er dann auch berichtete das Einige Tv-Köche sehr viel Fachkopetenz besitzen doch diese leider nicht umsetzen können.
Da kommen welche mit 20 verschieden Salz sorten um die Ecke, nützt aber recht wenig, wenn man das essen auch damit versalzt.
Ich würde nie behaupten das ich besser wäre oder der gleichen, das läßt man lieber andere entscheiden, das ist klar, doch was für mich auch klar ist, das diese Art der Deko absolut lahm ist, für manch einen sieht es ja toll aus, doch wenn man auch mal in verschiedene Restaurants geht und sieht, das ein Wald und Wiesenhof die Teller wirklich besser anrichtet wie im Tv, dann frage ich mich warum!!!!
Denn dort hat er ja genug zeit sich darauf vorzubereiten und muß nur max 2 Teller anrichten, selbst ich mußte schon damals für meine Abschlußprüfung 4 Teller + Showplatte machen. Gut, ich habe auch keinen Fisch gezogen sondern was besch. aber das steht nicht zur Depatte.
Ich könnte mich teilweise echt an manchen sachen dabei hoch-ziehen.
Bin aber immer froh wenn im Tv leihenhaft versucht wird etwas zu vermitteln als ständig tüte auf, anrühren und fertig. Da muß ich mich echt bei den Tv Köchen bedanken, denn die haben doch so manch einen dazu gebracht auch mal selbst zu kochen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

|bigeyesboah, sogar die admins und mods sind hier voll in den OFF TOPIC-Bereich gebrettert





..............also bis auf den barben angler (wie ja schon gesagt wurde) kenn ich hier keinen!


----------



## darth carper (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Keine Angst, der ganze off topic Kram wird sicher gleich gelöscht oder verschoben.
Da sind sie ja, ungeachtet der Person, bekannterweise sehr konsequent.
In diesem Fall sind sie nur noch nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Willywinski (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Also was wir nicht vergessen sollten auch der Admin:q nicht es ist eine Angelsendung wo gekocht wird und nicht andersrum. Wenn ich mega Interresse an irgendtwelchen handwerklichen Kochkünsten und Geheimnissen habe dann kaufe ich mir Fachlektüre oder lerne das Kochhandwerk und zwar in Form einer Lehre und nicht im TV. Das Du lieber Thomas evtl. die Fähigkeiten besitzt um den einen oder anderen Fernsehkoch zu kritisieren mag ja sein aber hast Du da was davon? Ich finde es einfach nur arm zu sagen das der Sonnenwald nix drauf hat... Neid wird meistens so ausgedrückt aber das hast Du ja schon dementiert. Egal ich schau mir die Sendung recht gern an auch wenn der Auwa meistens mehr als schräg rüber kommt. Der Sonnenwald macht das sehr locker und für den Ottonormalverbraucher bringt er das kochen find ich perfekt rüber.

LG der Willy


----------



## Hefti (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Moinsen 
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Sowohl Auwa, als auch der Koch haben gewaltig einen an der Klatsche.
Bei dem Koch fällt mir allerdings immer wieder auf, dass er scheinbar versucht einen auf Ralf Zacherl zu machen. 
Auf jeden Fall ist es einen nette Unterhaltungssendung, die man sich gut anschauen kann, wenn man sonst nix zu tun hat.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Barbusbarbus (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Find die Sendung klasse, macht Spaß anzuschauen sogar meine Frau schaut mit und die hat mit Angeln nicht viel am Hut.
Ich glaub das der ein oder andere *nicht Angler* lußt bekommen könnte den Wurm zu Baden.
Viele *nicht Angler* sehen Angeln als langweilig an.

Leut die am Wasser sitzen und warten bis ein Fisch anbeißt#q.

Die Sendung zeigt genau das gegenteil und das find ich klasse#6.


----------



## Krüger82 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

#6#6|good:#6#6


----------



## Krüger82 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich meine den beitrag von Hefti!! Ist wirklich nicht doll die sendung!!! Wenn ich das schon höre ""PROFIS""!!!


----------



## Lippeman (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo Jungs
Ihr wisst doch alle klappern gehört zum Handwerk,Ich habe mit einigen meiner Anglerkollegen für 2009 bei auwa Hochseeangeln gebucht.Werde mich mal überraschen lassen da ich anfänger im hochseeangeln bin!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon höre ""PROFIS""!!!



ohja, ich weiß genau was du meinst:q
profis, die sich beispielsweiße über ein 15er rotauge freuen wie ein kleines kind und mit einem 10er barsch prahlen als ob das ein 50er wäre|uhoh:

nun gut, genug off topic, will nich vllt jemand einen extra FISH&FUN thread eröffnen?


vlg


----------



## dancing fish (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Für mich ist die Sendung ein schöner Zeitvertreib.
Manchmal (wirklich nur machmal) lernt man auch was. Z.B. "Barsch aus dem Anzug helfen". Zu sehen bei der Sendung: Eisangeln in Schweden.

Was das kochen angeht. Für mich lediglich nur Anregungen. Das ein oder andere könnte man mal versuchen. Mal schauen wie es schmeckt. Zu mehr sollen die Kochsequenzen vermutlich auch nicht dienen.

Alles in allen denke ich mal, besser so eine Sendung zum Thema Angeln als gar keine Sendung.

Und wem danach ist, kann sich gerne um was besseres bei diversen TV-Anstalten bemühen. Ich würd es mir völlig wertfrei mal ansehen.#6

mfG
Martin


----------



## Birger (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Moin,
jo ich hab da mitgeangelt.
Also ich kann sagen: es hat Spaß gemacht, die Stimmung im Filmteam ist super, Auwa ist auch ein klasse Typ, alles total entspannt und locker. Ich kanns nur empfehlen.
Und letztendlich ist es eine Unterhaltungsshow, keine "ich lerne wie man angelt" Show, also ist der anglerische Anspruch eher gering. Viele der Fänge die wir da gemacht haben, wurden z.B. nichtmal gezeigt. Ich habe am ersten Tag 4 Karpfen und 3 Barben, am zweiten 6 Forellen gefangen. Das ist aber anscheinend nicht so unterhaltsam wie ein Anfänger, der eine Flaschenpost verschickt, so ist das im TV.
Ich durfte jedenfalls 2 Tage an nem schönen Gewässer fischen und bekam gutes Essen, also nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Birger schrieb:


> Ich durfte jedenfalls 2 Tage an nem schönen Gewässer fischen und bekam gutes Essen, also nichts auszusetzen.




Und nun haben wir einen der schon mal Live dabei war.#6 
Wer hat euch denn da bekocht? Und wie waren denn die Speisen von dem Fernsehkoch der, wie wir hier aus berufenem Mude schon gelernt haben, überhaupt kein Ahnung vom Kochen haben soll? Oder habt ihr die nicht probieren dürfen/müssen.


----------



## Birger (17. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Der Koch war net da, haben die woanders abgedreht. Wir waren in einem Gasthaus untergebracht und ich hab ziemlich viel und gut gegessen, also der Koch war gut. Ich mag auch lieber so viel essen, bis ich satt bin, die doch recht "übersichtlichen" Kreationen des TV Kochs sind nicht wirklich für meinen Stoffwechsel geeignet. Also nicht so schlimm.
Aber trotzdem kann ich es nur empfehlen, die Crew ist sehr nett, macht Spaß.


----------



## Ollek (18. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Gourmet schrieb:


> Habe die Sendung ein paar mal gesehen und fand das gekoche auch nicht soo toll.



Na gut das ist Geschmackssache und darüber kann man bekanntlich Streiten ( wolln wir aber nicht )



Gourmet schrieb:


> Man sollte vielleicht auch mal erkennen das die meisten Fernsehköche lediglich gute Unterhalter und weniger Spitzenköche sind.



#cWarum sollte der gute Herr aus Fish n Fun auch Spitzenkoch sein ?  Er kocht für Angler, und das sind meist rustikale Leute die was handfestes wollen und nicht son "4Sterne Mimosen delikatess Quark" 

Die Ete Pe Tete Fraktion macht sich auch nicht beim Angeln die Hände schmutzig.

Und seine Aufgabe macht er hervorragend.



Gourmet schrieb:


> Das Fernsehen ist ein gr0ßes Auffangbecken für *diese Schaumschläger*.



:mNett gesagt, ohne jeglichen Anflug von Stutenbissigkeit oder Zickenkrieg |splat2:|engel: (Ich mag euch "Spitzenköche":q)



Gourmet schrieb:


> Als Eurotoques-Chef (der Vereinigung der europäischen Spitzenköche)...



Dann ist man natürlich kein Schaumschläger |rolleyes dann ist man erhaben und steht über alles, genau wie ein Schwabe wenn er Spätzle macht. 



Gourmet schrieb:


> ... kenne ich etliche Showköchen und weiß also wovon ich spreche.



Die kennen dich warscheinlich auch und wissen was sie von dir zu halten haben wenn wie oben benannt werden.

Egal jetzt gibts rustikal nach Hausmannsart 

GRuss#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



> Egal jetzt gibts rustikal nach Hausmannsart



Als angesprochener "Spätzelsschwob":
Auch mir ist was "rustikales" (bevorzuge dabei eher den in meinen Augen passenderen Begriff wie "regional") lieber als "Schickimicki" kochen. 
Linsen, Kutteln, Saure Rädle, etc., etc....

;-)))

Aber auch rustikales oder regionales kann man fachlich richtig oder falsch machen..

Davon ab sehe ich beim FishnFun - Koch nicht gerade den Hang zum einfachen, sondern eher zur Effekthascherei (nochmal: Schiebe ich nicht ihm persönlich, sondern eher den Fernsehleuten in die Schuhe. Die Quote machts....)..

Und von dem allem ab:
Ich find die Sendung (hatte ich glaub ich auch schon geschrieben) ne ganz gute Unterhaltungssendung - aber auch ohne den Anspruch auf fachliche Kompetenz/Richtigkeit (weder beim Angeln noch beim Kochen).

Und auch hier wieder:
Schiebe ich nicht den Akteuren vor, sondern denen hinter der Kamera in die Schuhe!!







PS:
Seit der Schwemme an Kochsendungen gibts noch mehr Lehrlinge in der Küche, die nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen die Lehre abbrechen, wenn sie merken, dass zwischen Schein und Sein ein großer Unterschied und eine Menge zu lernen steht......

PPS:
Soll und darf jeder angeln und kochen wie er lustig ist.....


----------



## mrmayo (18. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Find es teilweise erschrekend wie in dieser Sendung mit den Fischen umgegangen wird.Wenn Bachforellen ohne Kescher eine kleine Brücke hochgehieft werden sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.
So wird der breiten Öffentlichkeit ein negatives Bild  übers Angeln suggeriert.:v


----------



## sven_p (18. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich kann auch nur sagen, dass Auwa n netter Kerl is.
Ich hab ihn schon öfters bei uns im Edeka getroffen (er wohnt im Nachbardorf) und auch früher mit der dicken Berta war er genau so wild. Wobei er heute auch nicht immer mit aufm Schiff ist.


Und was mich verblüfft hat: Er trägt sogar privat n Stirnband aufm Kopp:q


----------



## 123_Biss (19. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo wollte mal wissen wann die Sendung immer läuft?|kopfkrat
gruß


----------



## oo0leon0oo (19. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

samstags 19:15 auf DMAX 

http://www.dmax.de/emea/fishnfun.htm


----------



## Speedfisher (19. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

ist...gestern morgen kam das wo die am Rhein in Voerde waren...und ich ahtte schule-.- hats zufällig jemand aufgenommen?=)


----------



## BlackLions (19. April 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo Leute,

wir kennen AuWa von den Laboer Dorschtagen. Im RealLife, mit viel Publikum, ist er genauso wie als Fernsehmoderator.:q 
Das gehört zu seinem Image. 
Aber in einer ruhigen Minute, bei einem Bier abseits des Trubels und der Fan´s, da lernt man den wirklichen Experten kennen.:vik:


----------



## Schreck2 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich hab die Sendung vom 18.4, 9.25Uhr. Wie hilft dir das? 
Meine Frage ist noch, weiß einer von euch, wann es mal neue Folgen gibt? Die, die jetzt kommen/kamen, gab es alle schon...???


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich finde die Sendung spitze, auch wenn man anglerisch *natürlich* nicht viel dazulernt. Fish&Fun ist immer noch eine Unterhaltungssendung, die auch (und vermutlich vor allem) Nicht-Anglern gefallen soll, da sind fachliche Dinge einfach fehl am Platz, da für den Großteil der Zuschauer uninteressant.

Was den Umgang mit dem Fisch an geht, finde ich die Sendung - in Ordnung. Ein wenig seltsam ist die Tatsache, dass nie gezeigt wird wie ein Fisch gegafft, abgehakt, abgeschlagen oder ausgenommen wird, aber auch das dient vermutlich der Zuschauerfreundlichkeit und ist vielleicht auch besser so. Dass kleine Fische aus dem Wasser gehoben werden ist auch ok, auch wenn es sich um eine kleine Bachforelle handelt *den-Kopf-einzieh*. Ich habe einmal kur bei diesem "Rex Hunt" reingeguckt und das war wirklich übel, da werden Fische völlig grundlos minutenlang in die Kamera gehalten, zig mal fallen gelassen, der Haken einfach abgerissen usw.

Was mich bei Fisch&Fun interessieren würde, was machen die mit den ganzen Fischen, die ja getötet und am Ende des Angeltags präsentiert werden? Bei der Sendung gestern (die mir sehr gut gefallen hat), haben die ja am letzten Tag ein bisschen gefriedfischt und nachher ihren Fang vorgezeigt. Der kleinste Fisch war fingerlang.

Und noch eine Frage: Wie schaffen die es rechtlich die Anfänger ans Angeln zu bekommen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

mit urlauber-fischereischein weil es meist in einem anderen bundesland stattfindet


----------



## Flo66 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich find die Sendung toll!Auwa ist ein echtes Original, das Kochen finde ich als Kochmuffel auch nicht langweilig, und es sind Gewässer die man auch befischen könnte, sind nicht aus der Welt wie in manch anderer Sendung.Muss dazu gestehen gucke nur Folgen die mich interesieren (Flifi).
Nicht so gut finde ich das dort so gut wie alles abgeknüppelt wird, nicht alle Teilnehmer tun dies aber meistens knüppeln sie alles ab um etwas vorzeigen zu können oder warum auch immer.

Wer sie mag soll sie gucken, wer nicht der nicht, geschmack ist relativ.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

aber ich gehe nicht davon aus dass die Anfänger einen Fischerischein haben, oder braucht man den doch nicht zwangsläufig in der BRD, um Angeln zu dürfen?


----------



## AndiS (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Super Sendung, der Koch und Auwa ein tolles Team, schöne Gewässer.
Bald kommt die nächste Staffel mit interesanten Zielen (Island soll auch dabei sein).
Nur weiter so!


----------



## Bier (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

wann genau soll denn die neue staffel starten? Freu ich mich schon drauf, gucke die sendung ganz gern.


----------



## AndiS (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Bier schrieb:


> wann genau soll denn die neue staffel starten? Freu ich mich schon drauf, gucke die sendung ganz gern.


 
Soweit ich es auf der Seite vom Blinker gelesen habe, Ende diesen Monats.#6


----------



## crazyFish (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Soweit ich dat weiß ab dem 23. August...


----------



## Bier (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

http://www.fischundfang.de/456,1968/

Hm. 23.8.08 geht es wohl weiter. 
Was mich verwundert, ist, dass da von der 5ten Staffel geredet wird. Mir ist nur bekannt das es bislang 2 Staffeln gibt. Hab ich etwa 3 verpasst? Unmöglich, hab ja fast jedes WE geguckt. *G*

gibts sowas wie ne übersicht aller staffeln + folgen? Fals jemandem bekannt, bitte rausrücken!


----------



## N_S Dakota (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich hoffe nur das sie nächste eine ausgewogene 
Mischung findet zwischen nationalen und internationalen 
Angelrevieren. Mir gefallen die Sendungen aus heimischen Landen 
meisst um längen besser als alles andere. 

Die Sendung unterer Niederrhein - Altwasser um Kleve - ist 
für mich das absolute Top of the Top´s


----------



## TrophyBass (25. August 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

am 06.September gehts los. hab den Trailer zu den neuen Folgen auf DMAX gesehen...


----------



## carpe de imi (25. August 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

kann man die sendungen eigentlich irgen wo runterladen oder hat sie jemand?kann wegen arbeit meist nicht gucken und das ist für nen angler aus leidenschaft niederschlagend?wisst ihr was?


----------



## Brassenwürger (25. August 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



carpe de imi schrieb:


> kann man die sendungen eigentlich irgen wo runterladen oder hat sie jemand?kann wegen arbeit meist nicht gucken und das ist für nen angler aus leidenschaft niederschlagend?wisst ihr was?


 
Versuch´s mal hier:

http://zattoo.com/de


----------



## Fury87 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Am Samstag kommen endlich NEUE folgen! So langsam konnte ich die alten auch nicht mehr sehen, weil Die bestimmt 100mal wiederholt wurden! 

Was ich gar nicht mag an der Sendung ist der Kochteil, den Sollten die nach dem Angeln zeigen, dann kann jeder selber Entscheiden, ob er nur die Sendung wegen Dem Angeln, oder wegen dem Kochen sieht! Oder vielleicht wegen beidem!  |bigeyes


----------



## fisherb00n (4. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Mein Vater ist mit paar Kollegen bei dem auf dem Kutter gewesen...
Fisch war nich so viel, dafür hat der Kutter gebrannt Oo zum Glück im Hafen...
Was die da wohl gekocht haben |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Eher geräuchert :q:q:q


----------



## thepainter (4. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



carpe de imi schrieb:


> kann man die sendungen eigentlich irgen wo runterladen oder hat sie jemand?kann wegen arbeit meist nicht gucken und das ist für nen angler aus leidenschaft niederschlagend?wisst ihr was?


Hier kannst du alles in einer guten Qualität aufnehmen, auch mehrere Filme parallel, was mit einem normalen Recorder auch nicht geht,
und entweder runterladen oder streamen,
kostet aber etwas:
www.save.tv


----------



## D.A.M (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

So Leute heute ist es so weit heute kommen die neuen Folgen mal schauen wie die den so ist ich freue mich schon darauf :q also denkt dran 20.15 Uhr geht es los .:vik:


----------



## bassking (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hi- was ist denn das heutige Thema (außer dreckig Lachen und schlonzige
Zotenwitze reißen ) ? 

Bassking.


----------



## Luiz (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

ich hoffe da sind mal mehr richtige "profis" dabei und weniger ... .

Geht ja garnicht was man da teilweise gezeigt bekommt.


----------



## Kuno0815 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *carpe de imi* 

 
_kann man die sendungen eigentlich irgen wo runterladen oder hat sie jemand?kann wegen arbeit meist nicht gucken und das ist für nen angler aus leidenschaft niederschlagend?wisst ihr was?_




Hab hier noch einen Link gefunden wo man sich etwaige fish 'n fun, Planet Angeln ect. Folgen downloaden kann. |wavey:


http://www.angeltechniken.de/?page_id=476


----------



## D.A.M (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

So die Sendung ist nun rum was sagt ihr zu der Sendung ich muß sagen das es schon bessere sendungen gab 
aber es kommen ja noch mehr .
Ach und jetzt kommt auch wieder der dumme Rex hunter oder wie der heiß da kann ich nur :vecht mal .


----------



## ganni (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

hab sie leider net ganz gesehen da ich selber erst vom angeln gekommen bin aber ich fand die letzte halbe std wo ich noch gesehen hab war schon recht langweilig


----------



## Cobra HH (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

hätte sie auch gerne gesehen aber ab 20 uhr habe ich kein dmax mehr
weiss einer ob genau die heutige folge morgenfrüh wieder hohlt wird


----------



## D.A.M (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> hätte sie auch gerne gesehen aber ab 20 uhr habe ich kein dmax mehr
> weiss einer ob genau die heutige folge morgenfrüh wieder hohlt wird


 
Ja morgen kommt es auch von 9,45 uhr bis 10,45 :m


----------



## dani_carp (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



> aber ab 20 uhr habe ich kein dmax mehr


Für solche Fälle gibt es zattoo


----------



## crazyFish (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Dann kann ich ja morgen mein Glück mit Zattoo noch ma probieren, heut Abend wars nur am ruckeln, dass habe ich dann dran gegeben und bin gleich zum Länderspiel übergegangen.

Löhnt sich dass denn? Was war das Thema der Folge?


----------



## bassking (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Nunja- die Sendung war eher fun als Fisch.

Es wurde ein "kapitaler" Hecht gefangen- von beiden Teams in 10 Std.
Angelzeit.

Der "Kapitale" hatte schätzungsweise 75-80cm.+-

Die Profis hatten einen untermaßigen Hecht im Setzkescher gehältert und dann wohl
neben dem Boot hergezogen.

Mit dem Satz: "wir sind ja fair und waidgerecht" (sinngemäß) wurde der 
Kleinhecht dann im Hafen endlich schwimmengelassen.

Am zweiten Tag gab es einige Kleinfische- einige Barsche von etwa 25-knapp 30cm. wurden von den 
Profis als gute Fische gefeiert.

Ich fand die Sendung recht langweilig- Rex Hunt davor war aber die gewohnte Katastrophe- eine von außen gehakte Stachelmakrele wurde lange gedrillt,rabiat gelöst, präsentiert und schliesslich ins Wasser zurückgesetzt- der Fisch ging dann ohne Flossenschlag unter- schätze mal, Haifutter.

Egal- der Kochteil von F&F war gespalten: das Hecht -Sandwich Rezept sah nicht besonders aus- schätze mal, trocken und fettig wird es schmecken- das andere Rezept 
vom "Butterhecht" mit Forellenkaviar und der französischen Soße sah sehr lecker aus !

Nunja, hoffe, sie steigern sich noch.

Bassking.


----------



## GuidoOo (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

hmm es ging ums "Hechtangeln"! uns sie haben einen KApitalen Hecht gefangen...aber wirst dann schon selber hören was sie dazu sagen 
und da fiel das 4:0 für ger auchschon


----------



## zanderfan1987 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Wenn die Einsteiger wüssten mit was für geilen Wobblern sie angeln durften.#t

Und die Profis mit Blech. Naja hat zu dem Blech gepast was die gelabbert haben.|supergri


----------



## Colophonius (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich finde Fish 'n Fun gut.
Was ich nicht gut finde: Total Fishing mit Matt Hayes ist weg. Das fand ich immer richtig gut- dafür jetzt Rex Hunt. Nie gesehen, war aber nicht soo der Bringer.

Auch bei Fish 'n Fun fand ich es nicht gut, wie mit dem kleinen Hecht umgegangen wurde. Setzkescher, obwohl der KLAR untermaßig war, auch als der aus dem Setzkescher kam, wirkte der eher scheintot als bei guter Gesundheit #d

Was mich immer wundert:
Wie machen die das mit dem Angelschein? Die Anfänger haben ja offenbar keinen, wieso dürfen die dann angeln?

Achja: ich fand Auwas Wobbelmethode etwas... .rabiat ^^ Ich würds eher weniger aggressiv machen, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## zanderfan1987 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich finde Fish 'n Fun gut.
> Was ich nicht gut finde: Total Fishing mit Matt Hayes ist weg. Das fand ich immer richtig gut- dafür jetzt Rex Hunt. Nie gesehen, war aber nicht soo der Bringer.
> 
> Auch bei Fish 'n Fun fand ich es nicht gut, wie mit dem kleinen Hecht umgegangen wurde. Setzkescher, obwohl der KLAR untermaßig war, auch als der aus dem Setzkescher kam, wirkte der eher scheintot als bei guter Gesundheit #d
> ...


 
Ich meine ich führe Wobbler auch abwechslungsreich und zieh die nich einfach so rein aber so?;+ Vielleicht wollte er einen Hecht reisen.#c


----------



## ganni (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

ich würde ja morgen auch gerne die sendung nochma sehen aber ich muss um 4 raus da wir morgen königsfischen haben ,-aber dass was ich gesehen hab war schon recht langweilig und dann wird der rest auch net besser sein


----------



## D.A.M (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich finde Fish 'n Fun gut.
> Was ich nicht gut finde: Total Fishing mit Matt Hayes ist weg. Das fand ich immer richtig gut- dafür jetzt Rex Hunt. Nie gesehen, war aber nicht soo der Bringer.
> 
> Auch bei Fish 'n Fun fand ich es nicht gut, wie mit dem kleinen Hecht umgegangen wurde. Setzkescher, obwohl der KLAR untermaßig war, auch als der aus dem Setzkescher kam, wirkte der eher scheintot als bei guter Gesundheit #d
> ...


 
Ja das mit dem Angelschein frage ich mich auch immer wieder ja das mit Matt Hayes ist schade das der nicht mehr kommt der ist immer so schön locker drauf


----------



## crazyFish (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Colophonius schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich immer wundert:
> Wie machen die das mit dem Angelschein? Die Anfänger haben ja offenbar keinen, wieso dürfen die dann angeln?
> ...



Woher beziehst du denn das Wissen, das die keinen Schein haben?
Habe irgendwann ma auf der Fisch'n'Fun Website die Bewerbungskriterien gesehen und da war der Schein als erstes mit aufgeführt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ob es auch mal ne Sendung ohne diesen Schwachmaten geben wird?


----------



## D.A.M (6. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ob es auch mal ne Sendung ohne diesen Schwachmaten geben wird?


 
Wie meinst du das bitte ;+ 
etwas so das es keine Anfänger geben soll oder wie


----------



## Luiz (7. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

zur unterhaltung ist die sendung ok, infos/details = 0. Die profis würde ich eher zu anfängern zählen wie so oft leider .
Meine persönliche meinung ... .


----------



## The Gnom (7. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hi, ich fand die gestrige Sendung leider auch nicht so pralle, das lag aber weniger an den schlechten Fängen als mehr an Auwa.
Irgendwie wirkte er im Vergleich zu den alten Sendungen sehr genervt und kam sehr angespannt, ja teilweise fast schon patzig und unfreundlich rüber.
Da habe ich gestern echt seine sonst so lustige lässige Art vermisst. Er hat sie zwar gestern auch teilweise rüberkommen lassen, allerdings wirkte diese dann doch sehr gestellt.

Ich hoffe dass er einfach nur einen schlechten Drehtag hatte und dass sich das in den nächsten Sendugen wieder legen wird.
Zu dem Hecht welchen die "Profis" gefangen haben, so befürchte ich leider dass dieser eingegangen sein wird, denn in der Verfassung in welcher er sich beim freilassen befand sah er nicht wirklich so als als würde er es zurück unter die Wasseroberfläche schaffen.

MfG


----------



## zanderfan1987 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



The Gnom schrieb:


> Hi, ich fand die gestrige Sendung leider auch nicht so pralle, das lag aber weniger an den schlechten Fängen als mehr an Auwa.
> Irgendwie wirkte er im Vergleich zu den alten Sendungen sehr genervt und kam sehr angespannt, ja teilweise fast schon patzig und unfreundlich rüber.
> Da habe ich gestern echt seine sonst so lustige lässige Art vermisst. Er hat sie zwar gestern auch teilweise rüberkommen lassen, allerdings wirkte diese dann doch sehr gestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Die is immer gestellt. Der muss sich vom Aufnahmeleiter sagen lassen das er mehr fun in die Sendung zu bringen hat und dann verzieht er halt mal die Mundwinkel zu einem dreckigen Lachen.


----------



## gründler (7. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Also eins muß ich mal sagen,an alle *Flaaammeer* hier.
Seid froh das es in Deutschland überhaupt eine Angelsendung gibt,die unser Hobby ein bißchen Positiv nach aussen bringt.Was gibt es besseres als zu zeigen das Angeln kein Blutverschmiertes Hobby ist,und Nichtanglern so ein bißchen was nahe zu bringen.
Wir haben schon genug feinde die vor der Tür stehen,da sollte jeder Angler froh sein,das unser Hobby im Tv der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt wird.Aber nein da muß dann wieder auf irgendwas rumgehackt werden"Setzkescher der arme fisch etc" ,wie kann man nur usw.
Hört auf zu Heulen,und liefert nicht noch Benzin zum Feuer.Sondern seid froh das es sowas in Deutschland gibt.
lg


----------



## GoldWinger (8. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



gründler schrieb:


> Also eins muß ich mal sagen,an alle *Flaaammeer* hier.
> Seid froh das es in Deutschland überhaupt eine Angelsendung gibt,die unser Hobby ein bißchen Positiv nach aussen bringt.Was gibt es besseres als zu zeigen das Angeln kein Blutverschmiertes Hobby ist,und Nichtanglern so ein bißchen was nahe zu bringen.
> Wir haben schon genug feinde die vor der Tür stehen,da sollte jeder Angler froh sein,das unser Hobby im Tv der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt wird.Aber nein da muß dann wieder auf irgendwas rumgehackt werden"Setzkescher der arme fisch etc" ,wie kann man nur usw.
> Hört auf zu Heulen,und liefert nicht noch Benzin zum Feuer.Sondern seid froh das es sowas in Deutschland gibt.
> lg



|good:


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

kann man die erste Folge vom letzten Samstag noch mal irgendwo bekommen bzw vileicht runterladen ?


----------



## Rotzbarsch (10. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Woher beziehst du denn das Wissen, das die keinen Schein haben?
> Habe irgendwann ma auf der Fisch'n'Fun Website die Bewerbungskriterien gesehen und da war der Schein als erstes mit aufgeführt.


Recht hast du!
Die Anfänger haben natürlich einen Angeschein!!!
Wer glaubt das man im Fernsehen ohne Schein angeln darf macht echt noch seine Hose mit der (Ach,ich lass es lieber sein,sonst bekomm ich noch eine weitere Verwarnung,und das ist es mir nicht wert)!#q


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Woher beziehst du denn das Wissen, das die keinen Schein haben?
> Habe irgendwann ma auf der Fisch'n'Fun Website die Bewerbungskriterien gesehen und da war der Schein als erstes mit aufgeführt.



|kopfkrat Warscheinlich weil einige sich ganz einfach vieeeel zu Glatt anstellen wo man sich zumindest fragt ob die tatsächlich Wissen was sie da machen.

so ne Frau: "und was ist das für ein komisches Ding"?

Auwa: "Das nennt man einen Wirbel, den braucht man für..."

Glaubs mir, wenns nicht gänzlich gestellt ist,liegt zumindest sehr oft der Verdacht nahe.Und ich glaube *Colophonius* hat nur das gemeint.


----------



## flexxxone (10. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich find ihn ganz ok.
Wenigstens mal ein Moderator, der nich so aalglatt is wie viele andere. 
Und der Norddeutsche an sich is nu mal so! #6

Hab mich auch schonmal beworben... da kam aber bisher gar nix zurück.

Nichmal 'ne Absage|kopfkrat 

Dürfen die 'Anfänger' das gestellte Material eigentlich behalten |bigeyes ?

Servus


----------



## D.A.M (10. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



flexxxone schrieb:


> Ich find ihn ganz ok.
> Wenigstens mal ein Moderator, der nich so aalglatt is wie viele andere.
> Und der Norddeutsche an sich is nu mal so! #6
> 
> ...


 
Glaube nicht das sie das behalten dürfen weil wie er es mal gesagt hat wo von einer rute die Spitze weg war sagte er was den die Kunden das letze mal beim angeln gemacht haben |kopfkrat


----------



## Colophonius (10. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Ollek schrieb:


> Auwa: "Das nennt man einen Wirbel, den braucht man für..."
> 
> Glaubs mir, wenns nicht gänzlich gestellt ist,liegt zumindest sehr oft der Verdacht nahe.Und ich glaube *Colophonius* hat nur das gemeint.



Genau das meinte ich. Selbst wenn man keine Ahnung vom Angeln hatte und den Schein macht, lernt man doch schon so manches (außer Knoten, auswerfen etc) in der Vorbereitung. 
Da weiß man schon was ein Wirbel ist und vieles mehr (meine Meinung).
Was mich mal seeehr stutzig gemacht hat:
Die Aussage eines Anfängers beim Spinnfischen auf Zander.
Er hatte was dran: "Nein, das kämpft nicht wie ein Zander, könnte eher 'nen Brassen sein." War auch ein Brassen, aber für einen Anfänger echt tolles Fachwissen |supergri


----------



## crazyFish (10. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Nun habe irgendwann auf der Fish'n'Fun Homepage die Bewerbungsecke gesehen, dort konnten sich damals sowohl Anfänger als auch Profis bewerben.

Anforderungen an die ich mich erinnern konnte waren zB Angelschein, pro Folge min. eine Frau...

Nun man sollte nicht vergessen, dass das ganze halt ne Show ist, und die die angebliche Unwissenheit der Anfänger halt benutzen um angelunkundigen Zuschauern Wissen zuvermitteln. Wer fernsehen für Realität hält :q.

In der Möhnesee folge war zB dem Uli Beyer seine Frau mit im Einsteigerteam, und wenn man das UB Raubfischbuch gelesen hat, weiss man zum Beispiel, das die den grösseren Wels der beiden gefangen hat.


----------



## Angler-NRW (10. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Halte mich mal kurz:

Auwa: vom Auftreten und seiner Art her grauenhaft :v.

Der Koch: Nervt mit seinem Schlönzig, Crispy, Crunchy Gesülze.

Fachlich sind beide gut, keine Frage.

Die Sendung: reine Show und super langweilig.

Meine ausführliche Meinung hatte ich mal hier geschrieben. Da war das Thema Dmax schonmal. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=122676&page=9&highlight=dmax

Wer den Möchtegern-Indianer an seine Gewässer holt ist selber schuld. Allein schon wegen den Horden von Gastanglern, die dann ans Gewässer pilgern. |uhoh:


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Nun man sollte nicht vergessen, dass das ganze halt ne Show ist, und die die angebliche Unwissenheit der Anfänger halt benutzen um angelunkundigen Zuschauern Wissen zuvermitteln. Wer fernsehen für Realität hält :q.



Jo das kann natürlich sein, denn anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären das die Frau vom Meeresweltmeister Grossmann nun wie soll ichs sagen nicht mal ansatzweise fach(grund)wissen hat.

"Was ist ein Drilling" ;+ 

Und angemerkt, die Grossmanns haben nen sehr bekannten Angelshop in Kiel.


----------



## D.A.M (13. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

So na mal schauen wie die Sendung heute wird ;+
Ob sie wieder so wird wie letztens ?


----------



## Karpfencrack (13. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

daS ist die beste folge die ich je sah
es war sogar forellenprofi und shimano teemangler andy weyel dabei


----------



## D.A.M (13. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

So die 2 Sendung ist rum und muß sagen war ganz gut das ist meine Meinung was sagt ihr zur sendung ?


----------



## froxter (13. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ja, war ganz gut. Hab zwar schon bessere Folgen gesehen, aber auch Langweiligere. Hat jedenfalls Lust auf Stör gemacht...;-)


----------



## bassking (14. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo- also ich fand die Sendung gestern auch gut-
obwohl ich beim Titel eher an ein natürliches Gewässer 
gedacht habe- und nicht an Zuchtforellen !

Nichtsdestotrotz wurde schön geangelt, gefangen und Auwa
hat sich angenehm zurückgehalten.

Mir drängt sich irgendwie der Verdacht auf, dass er seine zotige Art
extra zurückgenommen hat, die letzte Sendung war auch relativ "still".

Ich finde es so auch einfach besser und stilvoller- bei seinem Gegröhle und dem "Erdbebenlachen" stellen sich mir sonst die Nackenhaare auf...|bigeyes

Sehr viel schlimmer und extrem NERVIG von der Art ist REX HUNT- eine absolute Pfeife und Quasseltyp, der selbst im Drill
ellenlange Satzschwälle abgibt...und dabei hysterisch lacht.#d

Den "Kuss" auf den Fisch vor dem Zurücksetzten kommt mir irgenwie respektlos vor- wer will von DEM denn abgeknutscht werden..|uhoh:

Die Sendung auf D- Max war dieses mal ganz gut- und die Rezepte sahen auch lecker aus ! #6

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Fletscher (14. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Mir gefiel die Sendung auch sehr gut.

Hat jemand vielleicht Inofs zum Forellenpuff an dem geangelt wurde, vielleicht eine Homepage oder die Adresse?

So ein Stör würde mich auch sehr reizen |rolleyes


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

www.forellenpuff-wagner.de


----------



## Fletscher (14. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Das ging ja fix, Danke Dir!


----------



## mallenrg (14. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

ich fand die sendung diesmal auch gut, weil ich selbst gern am forellenseen unterwebs bin.
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, mit was für einer matchrute die einsteiger gestern geangelt haben? hat das vllt jemand erkannt? könnt ich mir dann bitte per pn schicken

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## Fletscher (14. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hier noch ein Link zur Entstehung dieser Folge, man muss sich aber vorher leider anmelden. Ist ganz interessant.

http://www.fangplatz.de/angeln_nachrichten_detailliert/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=737&tx_ttnews[backPid]=8&cHash=35d65c49c3


----------



## D.A.M (16. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Na mal schauen ob es auch so gut weiter geht ich wünsche es mir :vik:
und mal schauen ob den Matt Hayes wieder kommt der fehlt mir etwas .


----------



## Zanderlui (16. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

da ich beruflich die shows nicht sehen kann wollte ich mal fragen gibt es ne seite wo man sich die runterladen kann??


----------



## Thomasmathias (16. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Da muss ich mrmayo rechtgeben!
Wundern muss man sich nicht, wenn das Angeln durch Verbote immer weiter eingeschränkt wird.
Durch solche Sendungen wird nur noch mehr Öl ins Feuer gegossen und stellt uns als Angler i.d.Öffentlichkeit ziemlich schlecht hin.
Die Wahl des Moderators, meiner Meinung nach eine Schande für die Anglerzunft!







mrmayo schrieb:


> Find es teilweise erschrekend wie in dieser Sendung mit den Fischen umgegangen wird.Wenn Bachforellen ohne Kescher eine kleine Brücke hochgehieft werden sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.
> So wird der breiten Öffentlichkeit ein negatives Bild  übers Angeln suggeriert.:v


----------



## AWebber (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> da ich beruflich die shows nicht sehen kann wollte ich mal fragen gibt es ne seite wo man sich die runterladen kann??


Kann man - bei OTR nen Account anlegen, die Sendung programmieren und runterladen   AWebber


----------



## Fletscher (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Thomasmathias schrieb:


> Die Wahl des Moderators, meiner Meinung nach eine Schande für die Anglerzunft!



Kann ich nicht verstehen, Auwa hat für mich und meine Kumpels Kultstatus #6

Der Kerl hat absolut Ahnung vom Angeln und führt lustig durch eine *Unterhaltungs*-Sendung.
Naja Geschmäcker und Humor sind bekannterweise verschieden aber von einer Schande der Anglerzunft kann hier nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Manuel (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



mrmayo schrieb:


> Find es teilweise erschrekend wie in dieser Sendung mit den Fischen umgegangen wird.Wenn Bachforellen ohne Kescher eine kleine Brücke hochgehieft werden sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare.
> So wird der breiten Öffentlichkeit ein negatives Bild  übers Angeln suggeriert.:v



Da ist die andere Sendung Rex Hunt, heisst sie glaube ich,wesentlich schlimmer.Da werden Fische mit trockenen Händen angefasst und auch im hohen Bogen wieder in ihr Element zurück befördert.#q#q#q


----------



## fischer696 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Danke


----------



## Zanderlui (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

angeltechniken-da kann man runterladen aber das kostet doch was so wie ich es verstanden habe oder nicht???#c


----------



## sc00b (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> angeltechniken-da kann man runterladen aber das kostet doch was so wie ich es verstanden habe oder nicht???#c




nöö das is doch alles auf Rapidshare verlinkt.


mfg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



sc00b schrieb:


> nöö das is doch alles auf Rapidshare verlinkt.
> 
> 
> mfg



@dumduku

Ist das deine Seite?

Wenn ja : 
*Die neuen Sendungen werden wir hier ab dem 07.09. erscheinen !*

Komisches Deutsch 

Wenn nein ... dann eben nicht 

Aber mal was ganz anderes: ist das so legal mit dem Verbreiten der Sendungen via RS? Ich meine doch, dass die Sendungen dem Urheberrecht unterliegen oder nicht?

Rein interessehalber - soll kein erhobener Zeigefinger sein.

P.S. Ich seh grad, dass du offenbar an der Seite aktiv mitwirkst ... ein bisschen mehr Beachtung sollte man einer korrekten deutschen Schreibweise schon schenken. Es wäre schade, wenn die ansonsten ziemlich gut gemachte Seite durch die doch relativ häufigen Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler an "Seriösität" einbüßen würde.


----------



## Zanderlui (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

|kopfkratund noch ne frage ich klicke auf den ausgesuchten link dann muss ich free oder premium user aussuchen-also free dann kommt der link und wenn ich darauf gehe denn gehts wieder zurück und immer im kreis-und da steht er lädt schon runter-aber da passiert gar nix!!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hab den Beitrag mit den Downloadlinks mal unsichtbar geschaltet. Wir werden prüfen ob das legal ist. Wenn ja, kommts natürlich wieder hier rein.


----------



## sc00b (18. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ist das deine Seite?
> 
> Wenn ja :
> *Die neuen Sendungen werden wir hier ab dem 07.09. erscheinen !*
> ...




Hi,

nene hab damit nix am hut, hab die Seite auch zu ersten mal gesehen.

Aber seite ist ansich ganz gut mit Angelmethoden usw. 

Ob das legal ist mhm ich glaube das ist so eine Sache wie bei den Livesets das nicht so ganz geklärt ist. Kann ja sien das er es vom PC aufgenommen hat (was man darf) und das er es seinen Freunden (= hat wohl viel|bla zu verfügen stellt.

mfg


----------



## wolkenkrieger (18. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

@scoop

Ich meinte dumduku ... habe meinen Beitrag mal editiert :q

@TollerHecht

Für die private Verwendung ist ein Mitschnitt natürlich gestattet. Aber die Aussage mit dem ach so großen Bekanntenkreis nimmt dir heute kein Richter mehr ab.

Das Zurverfügungstellen von Mitschnitten aus dem TV oder Radio via Download im WWW hat nichts aber auch gar nichts mehr mit privater Verwendung zu tun.

Ich wollte dumduku nicht auf die Finger hauen, sondern nur kameradschaftlich - quasi von Angler zu Angler - den Tipp geben, sich seine Downloadlinks im Allgemeinen mal anzusehen.

Bei einer .de-Domain flattert manchmal schneller eine teure Abmahnung ins Haus, als einem lieb sein kann...


----------



## MikeJJ (27. September 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

auf der seite gibts die fish`n`fun folgen alle zum download per rapidshare 

schon relativ lange glaube ich und die neuen werden zeitnah aktualisiert. 

wenn dmax damit ein problem haben würde, hätte nsie der seite sicher schon auf die finger geklopft.

weil so schwer zu finden ist das nicht auf google  |bigeyes


----------



## Fletscher (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hat jemand von euch gestern die Rhein Folge gesehen?

Was war das denn für eine Rapfendrill des Friseurmeisters? :q
Ich hab zwar noch kein Rapfen gedrillt aber muss man dabei so "hart" rangehen? :q :q
Sah so aus als wäre der Drill in vielen Szenen nur schlecht nachgespielt...


----------



## kingralphder1 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ja hab ich auch gesehen , der auwa hat ja auch gesagt das ein wunder sei das er nicht abgerissen ist da der typ seine bremse voll zu hat . Da hat der fisch kein spiel aber der hatte bestimmt ne geflochtene drauf das die nicht gerissen ist .


----------



## kulti007 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

also probfis waren das bestimmt nicht...und die bremse konnte man ab und zu hören, also kann sie nicht zu gewesen sein.

...ein 66 cm rapfen...ein traumfisch 

und der eine einsteiger konnte ja super das echolot lesen...da steigt ein wels und so |rolleyes


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Der Drill sah nur so aus weil der Meista immer gegen/in die Bremse gekurbelt hat! Zu war die Bremse beim Rapfen nicht!


----------



## kingralphder1 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

sorry , hab ich wohl falsch verstanden was da gesagt wurde . mir war so als hätte er gesagt das es nen wunder wäre mit geschlossener bremse den raus zu bekommen . aber naja . dann halt nochmal tschuldigung .


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Auwa hat das auch gesagt, aber so isser halt der Auwa... bisher musste sich wohl jeder "Profi" von ihm schon mal nen Spruch einpacken.


----------



## sc00b (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

also die Bremse war am dauer ziehen wenn dann war sie zu lasch^^

er hat aber auch nicht gewartet sondern sofort gedrillt statt den fisch erstmal ziehen lassen... Und dann als die Bremse zog gekurbelt....

mhm gute Profis 


/edit: was auch horror war mit dem Lip Grip baah sollte verboten werden sowas!


mfg


----------



## Stachelritter86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Das die Drills "künstliche" hochgeschaukelt werden ist mir auch schon aufgefallen: Selbst kleine Fische können in Fish&Fun Schnur nehmen - Komisch, ist mir persönlich noch nie passiert, das ein Zander in der 60er Klasse einen Meter von meiner Rolle ziehen konnte. Auch Hechte kriegen erst ab ungefähr 80cm die Rolle zum kurzen Bremsenklicken. Und der 70er Hecht von gestern am LipGrip war auch auch ganz schön deppert ge"handled". Klar, dass bei unsachgemäßen und nicht waidgerechtem Gebrauch die Forderungen nach LipGripverbot laut werden. Aber richtig eingesetzt gehts mit dem LipGrip auch richtig fix. Und nen 70er Hecht zu grippen ist unnötig. Den kannst doch schön mitm Nackengriff rausheben oder im Wasser aushaken. 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## profifischer (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Das mit dem Rapfen war wirklich übertrieben. War da nicht öfters die Schnur schlaff und dann schlug er wieder in die schlaffe Schnur. Aber am besten gefiel mir der Satz "Wobbler, das sind Gummiköder, die ..."
tl Manuel


----------



## sc00b (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Als der Rapfen dran war dachte boah das muss nen Waller sein was fürn Fisch zieht sonst soviel Schnur und da da Magere 66cm nimmt 200m schnur lool


----------



## bassking (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hi.

Meiner Meinung nach hat es sich bei dem Rapfendrill um eine gestellte Szene gehandelt.

Der Angler hat offensichtlich auch selbst in die Schnur gehauen (Rute nach oben gerissen),
um Aktion vorzutäuschen.

Das macht man bspw. wenn am anderen Ende ein Kollege aus dem Nachbarboot den
Köder festhält und den Drill simuliert.

In diesem Fall ist ein selbstständiger Abzug des "Fisches" ja nicht möglich- der Angler im Nachbarboot kann ja nicht wegrennen- so reißt der Drillende eben selbst das ein oder andere mal hektisch die Rute hoch.

Der Rapfen war lebendig- und wurde wohl zuvor regulär gefangen- allerdings hatte der Kameramann wohl nicht genug Material bekommen und so wurde nachgestellt....vermute ich mal !

Das die Zander auf Wobbler ausgeschlitzt sind, war hausgemacht- die Spitze der Wobblerrute war ja fast schon mit dem Zug der Köder überfordert (zu weich).

Das bei 3 angeblich kräftigen Bissen von "guten Zandern" keiner länger hängenblieb, ist jedenfalls ein sicheres Zeichen für falsches Gerät.

Aber Jeder angelt ja so, wie er möchte !

Ansonsten war die Sendung durchaus OK- das Welsgulasch sah´ sehr lecker aus !

Gruß, Bassking.

P.S: Es handelt sich nur um meine Meinung zu Szenen aus der Sendung- also locker sehen !


----------



## Tino19 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo leider habe ich den sender DMAX nicht aber ich kenne die sendung.
Meine Frage ist ......gibt es noch ein andern sender ?
Ich hatte mal Priemere da hatte ich einen sender  ein Jagt und Angel kanal , aber der wurde abgeschaft#q. Das ist nun 5 Jahre her.
Nun suche ich einen Neunen Sender kann mir da einer Helfen?

Gruß
Tino|wavey:


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Das ein Rapfen dieser größe in der Strömung richtig Dampf macht konnte ich vor 2 Wochen selbst noch erleben. Aber der Drill vom Profi war wirklich schon recht eigenartig. 

War halt schlecht nachgestellt 

und hier ist meiner


----------



## Stachelritter86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Rapfen machen schon Druck, wenn noch Strömung dazukommt, dann wirds richtig lustig. Kopfstöße wie ein Hecht auf Extacy und eine Flucht wie ein Torpedo - aber dann ist der Zauber auch schon vorbei. Meist gehts eh nicht über die erste Flucht hinaus. Ich hatte heuer einige Rapfen bis 85cm hier im Donau Nordarm, leider keiner dabei, der annähernd so "spektakulär" wie der 60er von den Jungs gestern war... Schade :c.... :q

beste Grüße

Markus

PS: Ansonsten mochte ich Fish&Fun eigentlich immer ganz gern. Aber mittlerweile geht mir diese inszenierte "Show" immer mehr auf die Nerven!


----------



## Seefliege (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

#h D-Max-ler,

war wieder mal lustig anzuschauen, die gestrige sendung ... :q

die 3 profis haben sich sicher keinen großen gefallen getan. das sie super lustige gesellen sind und immer gut drauf bevor ein fisch beißt, hat man ja gesehen. ist auch gut so! |bla: fand sie "etwas" abgedroschen, die "lustigen" sprüche ...|gaehn: 
sehr professionel war die wahl der ruten zum schleppfischen mit wobbler gegen die strömung des rheins sicher nicht. brauchen sich die herren auch nicht wundern, wenn sie keinen haken vernünftig setzen können ... #d
aber den vogel abgeschossen hat der typ mit seinem "mega"-rapfendrill. jeder, der schon mal auf die teile geangelt hat und einen drill in der hauptströmung erlebt hat, weiß, dass hier nicht alles mit rechten dingen zugegangen sein kann. ;+
herzlichen glückwunsch dem kamerateam! ich denke, verarschen können sich die werten zuschauer auch ganz gut alleine ... |evil: 
geile show und viele grüße an die "selbstbauenden wallerholzklopper" vom rhein. |wavey: ich hoffe auf besserung ...

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## bassking (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Matthias- nettes Posting- gut zu wissen, dass sich nicht Jeder vergackeiern lässt !

Sehe ich im Prinzip genauso- allerdings war die gestrige Sendung nicht die Schlechteste,
wenn man auch das ein oder andere mal schmunzeln musste !

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Seefliege (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo Bassking,

wollte auch nicht sagen, dass ich die serie generell ablehne. #6
waren auch schon ne menge gute sachen dabei. selbst die folge letztens auf dem po beim wallerfischen fand ich ganz gut. da wurde eben halt mal 2 tage hintereinander kaum was gefangen. wie im wahren leben ... |rolleyes 
und die jungs da waren auf jeden fall vollprofis ...

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Nur nochmal zum dran denken:
Ist eine Unterhaltungssendung ÜBER und nicht FÜR Angler......


----------



## Stachelritter86 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ja Thomas, es stimmt, das Format ist nunmal ne Unterhaltungssendung. Aber die Zielgruppe, die Fish&Fun ansprechen will, sind zum größten Teil Angler oder Angelinteressierte. Der Spagat zwischen realistischer, authentischer Darstellung des Angelns und Unterhaltung ist nunmal schwer, da Angeln für Aussenstehende eben recht langweilig ist, oder wie der Vater meiner Freundin es so treffend formuliere: "Angeln ist ja schon langweilig, aber jemandem beim Angeln zuzuschauen ist wirklich langweilig."

Aber man sollte bei diesem Spagat auch daran denken, dass gerade die Aussenstehenden Angeln und Angler eben gerade mit dem im TV Gezeigten kennelernen und identifizieren. Den hier hat man, anders als beim Spazierengehen bei einem realen Angler mehr Zeit und sitzt bequem, zudem spricht der Moderator wie ein Wasserfall, was gerade der reale Angler eher selten bei Passanten an den Tag legt. 

Um kein falsches bzw. verzerrtes Bild in der Öffentlichkeit abzugeben müsste in diesem Fall der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Authentizität und weg von Unterhaltung gelegt werden. Zudem werden meiner Meinung nach in diesem Format die Angelei unvollständig und aus einem einseitigen Blickwinkel gezeigt. So wird zum Beispiel das für  einen Teil der Angler bedeutende Catch&Release "verschwiegen". Auch der Umgang mit Fischen spricht zum Teil nicht gerade für ein vorteilhaftes Bild des Angelns in der Öffentlichkeit (ich erinnere an den untermaßigen Hecht, der im Setzkescher halbtot gehältert worden ist). 

Das Drills mit zu leicht eingestellter Bremse spektakulärer gestaltet werden bzw. inszeniert werden spricht meiner Meinung nach auch nicht für die Authentizität dieses Formats. Vor dem Hintergrund, dass die meisten Zuschauer eben Angler sind, sollte hier mehr Wert auf reale Darstellung gelegt werden. Hier ist mir positiv die Po Folge aufgefallen. 2 Tage lang kein vernünftiger Biss an einem der besten Wallerreviere - das kann eben auch Angeln sein. 


beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Kevin B. (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

*hab mal ne frage...*

*wo genau war auwa eig mit seinen anglern in münchen.*
*ich weiß das die mal an der isar waren aber wo genau?*

*thx*


----------



## flexxxone (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Moin Leutz,

irgendwie werden die Sendungen immer langweiliger...

Die Tips werden immer weniger, kaum noch werden Montagen oder Material beschrieben. ;+ #c

Und die Rezepte muss man sich auch immer öfter, mehr oder weniger, zusammenreimen. |kopfkrat

Letztes Jahr war das irgendwie noch informativer...
oder seht Ihr das anders?

Eigentlich fand ich die Sendung immer ganz nett...

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## celler (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

und vor allem kommt es immer unregelmässiger.
kam sonst JEDEN morgen....


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hi,

habe die letzte Sendung leider verpasst. Kann mir jemand sagen wo und auf was die geangelt haben? 

Thx

Doc


----------



## crazyFish (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe die letzte Sendung leider verpasst. Kann mir jemand sagen wo und auf was die geangelt haben?
> 
> ...



Die waren auf Sylt und haben Makrellen nachgestellt, erster Teil in der Brandung dann man Böötchen raus und ganz zum Schluß ein paar erfolglose Würfe auf Wolfsbarsch.
Makrellen haben se wohl ganz gut gefangen vom Unterhaltungswert her ging es so...


----------



## Rutenknicker (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Das letzte mal waren sie auf Sylt am Strand und auf`m Kutter. Die Haudtfische warn Markrelen aber sie haben auch viele Krebse gefangen.:q:q:q
Am ende haben sie es nochmal auf Wolfbarsch versucht,haben aber nichts gefangen.

              Gruß Timo#h


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

.....fand die sendung echt schnarch, nur makrelen voll langweilig.


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Jungs, danke für die Info! :g


----------



## Rutenknicker (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Jop Bitte :m :q |supergri 

Gruß Timo#h


----------



## Fury87 (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hi. 

Also was die an mitteln/geld zur verfügung haben, dann fragt man sich manchmal echt, wo setzen die das ein? Wenn ich manchmal sehe, dass die in einer ganzen sendung nur 1 Fisch fang und sonst nichts, dann sollen die sich lieber an einen Forellensee setzen, wo wenigstens was gefangen wird!

Ich meine klar, es kann mal passieren, dass man einen schlechten tag hat und nichts fängt, aber dann sollen die das doch nicht noch zeigen, die leute die ich kenne, und das gucken, wollen fische sehen (keine rotaugen,brassen und andere köderfische) sondern fische, die sie motivieren angeln zu gehen! 

Manchmal wirkt das alles nicht gut durchdacht! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann sollen die lieber Englische sendungen zeigen, und das geld von fisch & fun in die übersetzung von den englischen sendungen reinstecken!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Also ich gucke Fisch und Fun eigentlich gerne.
Und mir persönlich ist es eigentlich egal ob die dicke Karpfen fangen, oder halt nur Rotaugen oder manchmal halt gar nichts.
Warum sollen die denn so tun als ob die jeden Tag dicke Fische fangen?!


----------



## heinzrch (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hey, das ist ne Unterhaltungssendung, und keine wie fange ich XXL-Karpfen DVD. Und dafür finde ich sie ganz gelungen....


----------



## crazyFish (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Also was die an mitteln/geld zur verfügung haben, dann fragt man sich manchmal echt, wo setzen die das ein? Wenn ich manchmal sehe, dass die in einer ganzen sendung nur 1 Fisch fang und sonst nichts, dann sollen die sich lieber an einen Forellensee setzen, wo wenigstens was gefangen wird!
> 
> ...



Ja aber dat is doch grad angeln, ma fängt man und ma nicht. So wird halt eine "relativ" realitätsnahes Bild vom Angeln ein deutschen Gefilden gezeigt.
Und gerade die Abwechslung ma hier ma da, mal diesen Zielfisch und dann wieder einen anderen macht doch den reiz der Senung aus.

Was wäre langweiliger als 60 Minuten den Leuten nur beim Drillen und Fische in die Kamera halten zuzugucken???

Und nur so nebenbei? warum braucht ihr Fische im Fernsehen damit ihr motiviert zum Angeln geht?


----------



## celler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ja aber dat is doch grad angeln, ma fängt man und ma nicht. So wird halt eine "relativ" realitätsnahes Bild vom Angeln ein deutschen Gefilden gezeigt.
> Und gerade die Abwechslung ma hier ma da, mal diesen Zielfisch und dann wieder einen anderen macht doch den reiz der Senung aus.
> 
> Was wäre langweiliger als 60 Minuten den Leuten nur beim Drillen und Fische in die Kamera halten zuzugucken???
> ...


 
|good:dem ist nichts mehr beizufügen


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

|kopfkrat...........aber es ist halt auchne Kunst 20 Sendungen zu zeigen wie man keine Fische fängt - mal abgesehn von den Makrelen...........nich war!!!#c


----------



## senner (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> |kopfkrat...........aber es ist halt auchne Kunst 20 Sendungen zu zeigen wie man keine Fische fängt - mal abgesehn von den Makrelen...........nich war!!!#c



wenn man die sendung nicht guckt, sollte man sich nicht drüber aufregen. 20 Sendungen keine fische? so ein blödsinn...#q


----------



## froggy31 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ja aber dat is doch grad angeln, ma fängt man und ma nicht. So wird halt eine "relativ" realitätsnahes Bild vom Angeln ein deutschen Gefilden gezeigt.
> Und gerade die Abwechslung ma hier ma da, mal diesen Zielfisch und dann wieder einen anderen macht doch den reiz der Senung aus.
> 
> Was wäre langweiliger als 60 Minuten den Leuten nur beim Drillen und Fische in die Kamera halten zuzugucken???
> ...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Berti86 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

warum kommt es eigentlich jetzt nur noch am wochenende?? lief der spaß nicht vorher jeden morgen von montag bis freitag ab 9:30 und samstag abend ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## AWebber (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Samstag abend kommen neue Folgen, unter der Woche wurden "alte" wiederholt


AWebber


----------



## Berti86 (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

mir ging es eher darum verpasste folgen vom samstag dann irgendwann in der woche sehen zu können...was wohl nicht der fall ist..


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



senner schrieb:


> wenn man die sendung nicht guckt, sollte man sich nicht drüber aufregen. 20 Sendungen keine fische? so ein blödsinn...#q


 
.............jungchen du mußt Dich beruhigen mit Fische mein ich Fische - keine Forellepuffs, Satzkarpfen oder gestellten Rapfendrills im Rhein.


----------



## hansteiner (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

fury 87 schrieb: Manchmal wirkt das alles nicht gut durchdacht! Wenn das so weiter geht, dann sollen die lieber Englische sendungen zeigen, und das geld von fisch & fun in die übersetzung von den englischen sendungen reinstecken!
__________________ 

ganz so schlimm ist die sendund auch nicht. aber hast schon recht es gibt jedemenge englische angelsendungen die müssten mal übersetzt werden. teilweise wurden die ja schon übersetzt und auf seasons (premiere) gezeigt. die sendung go fishing mit *John Wilson *ist der hammer. so stellt man sich eine sendung über das angeln vor.


----------



## Lofote (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Eigentlich finde ich die Sendung ganz ok, aber wenn ich dann angebliche Profis vor Island sehe, die keinerlei Rettungsmittel tragen und dann immer locker auf der Reling sitzen...ich weiß auch nicht...

Sollte man nicht versuchen mit der Sendung eine gewisse Vorbildfunktion zu erfüllen??

Vielleicht denkt man mal drüber nach wenn man weitere Folgen dreht.


----------



## crazyFish (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

@Lofote
habe die Folge heute nich gesehen, kann aber deine Aussagen nachvollziehen. 
Aber damit die drüber nachdenken müssen die wohl auch Feedback bekommen, hier kannste ja an das Team ma deine Anmerkungen loswerden, damit die die auch verwerten können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Genau diese und noch ganz andere Gedanken, Lofote, gingen mir heute auch durch den Kopf als ich die Sendung Teilweise gesehen habe. 

Dieses Machwerk von TV-Sendung ist aber halt eine Show und das wird jeden Samstag aufs neue Eindrucksvoll bewiesen.|rolleyes#d


----------



## Lofote (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

N`Abend Stuffel

Klar mag es sein das es Show ist, aber ich glaube mal das gerade hier die Sicherheit vor gehen sollt.

Wie meinte meine bessere Hälfte doch so treffend..._ich versteh nicht warum Du Weste und Floater mit nach Norge schleppst, so wie es aussieht braucht man es doch nicht unbedingt
_
Was denkst sich also ein Newbee der dann zum ersten mal aufs Meer geht und sich nicht gerade beim Fachhändler ausrüstet??

Aber was solls...man wird bei der Erstellung solcher Sendungen wissen was man macht...hoffen wirs zumindest mal.


----------



## Macker (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Heute habe Ich mir die Sendung auch mal angesehen, kam ja nichts sonst .
Also Ich sach mal so der" Heilbuttdrill" kam recht gleichmäßig rüber fast so wie ein Hänger bei Drift, kann natürlich auch getäuscht haben aber Ich habe da kein leben in der rute gesehen.
Allerdings habe Ich auch noch kein Heilbutt gefangen und kann so nichts zum Drillverhalten sagen.
Zu den Profis möchte Ich nicht viel Sagen aber Ich glaube da gibts andere nicht jeder der ne eigene Angel hat ist ein Profi.
Bevor es ein anderer sagt Ich auch nicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## crazyFish (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Macker schrieb:


> ...
> Zu den Profis möchte Ich nicht viel Sagen aber Ich glaube da gibts andere nicht jeder der ne eigene Angel hat ist ein Profi.
> ...


Ich weiß nich, wie es derzeit aussieht, aber als ich mich ma auf der DMAX/F&F Site umgeschaut habe gab es ein Formular wo sich sowohl Profis als auch Anfänger anmelden konnten...
Also nich wunder wo die her kommen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Lofote schrieb:


> N`Abend Stuffel
> 
> Klar mag es sein das es Show ist, aber ich glaube mal das gerade hier die Sicherheit vor gehen sollt.
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt/geschrieben bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Auch kann ich die Argumente deiner besseren Hälfte sehr gut nachvollziehen. 
Für den unbedarften Zuschauer wird hier ein falsches Gefühl der Sicherheit geweckt. Zumal ja noch behauptet wurde das die Floater die die "Anfänger" getragen haben auch bei einem Sturz ins Wasser noch mollig warm halten.|evil:
Davon das auch mindestens noch eine geeignete Rettungsweste dazu gehört war keine Rede. Das hätte aber sicher auch dem Show-Charakter der Sendung widersprochen.


----------



## echt Hecht (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich habe die Sendung auch schon ein paar Mal gesehen und finde sie sehr amüsant. Meine Frau sagt immer ich soll den Mund halten, wenn der Koch auftaucht - nicht weil sie auf den steht sondern weil der so interessant kocht. Ich finde die Angelei doch besser und würde mich über den einen oder anderen Fisch auch freuen. Am liebsten würde ich da auch mal mitmachen, aber das geht ja gerade nicht weil die fertig sind mit den Fogen. 

Auf jeden Fall soll am Samstag eine Folge über Island kommen - die schau ich mir klaro an - würd da gern mal hin. Und auf der Webseite von DMAX haben die ein paar Videos von hinter die Kulissen gemacht und da sieht man wie viel Menschen so dabie sind wenn die das filmen: http://www.dmax.de/fishnfun/ unter videos.

Hauptsache es gibt wieder was zu lachen und meine Frau findet dieRezepte gut - hoffetnlich kocht sie mir mal was nach, dann sag ich bescheid ob die was können!

Bis bald!


----------



## Lutra Lutra (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

@echt Hecht,


Island war schon am letzten WE. Aber du hast nichts aufregendes verpasst.


----------



## Angler-NRW (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Wie schon mal ausführlich beschrieben ist diese Sendung absolut nicht für Leute zu empfehlen, die einigermassen Ahnung vom Angeln haben. Ich schaue sie seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr an.

Das einzige was ich noch gut daran fände, wäre wenn die Ludolfs mal mitmachen würden :vik:. Peter Ludolf könnte dann ja mit dem Crispy-Crunchy-Futzi seine Nudeln kochen.

Könnt ihr euch die Ludolfs in einem Belly-Boat vorstellen?:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Peter Ludolf könnte dann ja mit dem Crispy-Crunchy-Futzi seine Nudeln kochen.



LOL!
Die würden sich gut verstehen. Immer so lange kochen, bis die Nudeln schön "schlonzig" geworden sind. :q

Ein bißchen Ahnung vom Angeln hab ich auch, find die Sendung eigentlich trotzdem klasse. Abgesehen vom Kochen, das tötet mir echt den Nerv.


----------



## donlotis (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Mein 6-jähriger Sohn liebt diese Sendungen, und nur deshalb mag ich sie auch!

Gruß Don


----------



## angler4711 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Moin, Moin!


Ich gucke die Sendung auch, weil sonst keine 
Angelsendung in TV kommt.




Wie schon gesagt mir passt das Kochen 
zwischen durch auch nicht, aber was 
sollst?


----------



## echt Hecht (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Lutra Lutra schrieb:


> @echt Hecht,
> 
> 
> Island war schon am letzten WE. Aber du hast nichts aufregendes verpasst.


 

Am Samstag gibt es nochmal Island, nämlich Süßwasserangeln, finde ich spannender als dicke Dorsche pilken. Bin schon echt gespannt und in der DMAX Videogalerie sind die nämlich auch an so nem See wo es Lachse geben soll. 

Ich schau rein, denn eines ist klar - eine andere Angelsendung gibt es nicht in Deutschland und immer nur youtube Videos schauen ist echt doof!


----------



## D.A.M (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Wie schon mal ausführlich beschrieben ist diese Sendung absolut nicht für Leute zu empfehlen, die einigermassen Ahnung vom Angeln haben. Ich schaue sie seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr an.
> 
> Das einzige was ich noch gut daran fände, wäre wenn die Ludolfs mal mitmachen würden :vik:. Peter Ludolf könnte dann ja mit dem Crispy-Crunchy-Futzi seine Nudeln kochen.
> 
> Könnt ihr euch die Ludolfs in einem Belly-Boat vorstellen?:vik:


 
Jo die sind echt der Hammer ( Die Ludolfs )wie sagen die immer das ist Vantastisch oder Guden |rolleyes


----------



## Fletscher (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Also die Folge gestern fand ich die Beste dieser Staffel.

Is dat ne Kirsche! #6
Jetzt kippe ich mir erstmal nen heißen Kakao aufn Zahn! #6

Auwa in Höchstform, was haben wir gelacht..
Schöne Lachse gab es auch zu sehen, dazu noch schöne Saiblinge.

War ne richtig runde Folge fand ich :m weiter so!

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich fand die Folge auch nicht schlecht, nur hätte man den Lachs vor der Fotosession schädeln können.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich fand die Folge auch nicht schlecht, nur hätte man den Lachs vor der Fotosession schädeln können.


 
Auwa aber auch.

Nee, Scherz. Hab´s mir heute auch mal angetan. Niedlich wie der Indianerangler den Begriff Spinner mit dem Beispiel eines Spinnrad´s erklärt hat ( das dreht sich ja auch ), anstatt auf den englischen Begriff " spin " hinzuweisen. Und neulich hat er das dicke Ende der Maden als Kopf identifiziert, weil er die schwarzen Punkte dort als Augen identifiziert hat. Schon ein bisschen peilnlich. 

Tut mir Leid, für mich ist das immer noch ne Seifenoper.


----------



## Khaane (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Evtl. wurde der Tipp schon im Thread erwähnt.

Aber für alle, die vergessen einzuschalten (mich eingeschlossen ) habe ich folgenden Tipp.

Ihr könnt die Sendung, sowie alle anderen TV-Sendungen mit www.onlinetvrecorder.com aufnehmen und dann auf den Rechner downloaden, die Qualität ist gut und funktionieren tut das System einwandfrei, obendrein ist das alles legal.


----------



## bassking (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hi.
Die Sendung war verhältnismäßig gut.

Auch wenn es wieder Einiges zu Schmunzeln gab: so drillten die "Profis" gerne mal
mit der Rutenspitze Richtung Fisch...eigentlich ein klassischer Anfängerfehler, weil die Pufferwirkung
nicht mehr gegeben ist.

Auch lustig die Aussage: "man muss Saiblinge sehr vorsichtig drillen, sie schlitzen sonst aus"....sagte er und HOB den Fisch an der Schnur aus dem Wasser..hehehe.

Achso- der Lachs hatte niemals die von Herrn August Walter immer weiter hochgeschraubte  Gewichtsangabe von zuletzt 6 Kilo.

Lass´ den mal 8 oder 9 Pfund gehabt haben....

Über den Drill kann man nur (wie oft in der Sendung) beobachten, dass die immer sehr lang und übervorsichtig drillen...einen solchen mittleren Lachs muss man keine 40 Minuten
drillen...das steht mal fest !

...der 2te kam ja schliesslich auch nach 10 min. raus...

Aber es war ja ein Anfängerangler...somit Petri ! Das muss man auch erstmal schaffen ...


Die Sendung war nett...und ich fand es auch gut, dass der 2te zurückgesetzt wurde !

Bassking.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich fand die Sendung auch richtig gut. Hat Spaß gemacht. Und ich hätte den Lachs am 18er Vorfach auch seeeehr lang und übervorsichtig gedrillt. Wenn das wirklich ein Anfänger war, kann ich nur sagen: #r(Und wenns keiner war: Immer noch ein dickes Petri!)
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Weiß einer wo die nächste Woche angeln?


----------



## sc00b (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo die nächste Woche angeln?





Am Hopfensee

keine ahnung wo der ist


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Bestimmt wieder in Bayern


----------



## Frieder (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Wie kann man hier nen Filmchen hochladen ?

Habe Fish´n Fun vor Island aufgenommen und die Werbung rausgeschnitten


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Frieder schrieb:


> Wie kann man hier nen Filmchen hochladen ?
> 
> Habe Fish´n Fun vor Island aufgenommen und die Werbung rausgeschnitten



Ich glaube gar nicht


----------



## Frieder (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Werde ihn dann mal hochladen und dann den Link per PN-Anforderung einstellen.|wavey:


----------



## tommy007 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Also ich hätte den link gerne


----------



## Maro67 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



sc00b schrieb:


> Am Hopfensee
> 
> keine ahnung wo der ist


 
Im Allgäu bei Füssen, direkt neben dem Forggensee.
Da kannst Du beim Angeln König Ludwigs Schlößlein bewundern.

Gruß Maro67


----------



## Michael_05er (3. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Am Hopfensee waren die aber doch schon mal. Da gings unter anderem auf Karpfen. Sind das schon Wiederholungen?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## crazyFish (3. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Dass habe ich mich auch gefragt, ein Blick auf die Hompage lässt aber was anderes vermuten, geht wohl auf Hecht und Zander.
Muss wohl dem Team gut gefallen haben an dem See, wer weiß was es da in der Nähe gibt...


----------



## ganni (7. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

ich glaub die neuen folgen sind fast alle in bayern ich habe mit dem chef ausn angelladen bei mir geredet und er hat gemeint dass sie auch ne sendung bei uns machn,- wollten auf raubfisch aber da würdest ewig warten bis da was beißt vor allem so wie die angeln.


----------



## TOVO (7. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Vom 14.11.-16.11.ist in Karlsruhe wieder Angelmesse. Da kommt auch dieser Super-Auwa und ich glaube auch der Koch. Da muss ich unbedingt mal hin und mir diese Typen mal live ansehen.
Bin schon sehr gespannt was es sonst noch so neues gibt an Material.


                                                      Gruß TOVO


----------



## echt Hecht (7. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich schau mir erst mal an ob die am Hopfensee etwas fangen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Wenn ich vorher die Serie über Surfen gesehen habe und dann dieser Schwachmat ins Bild kommt, denke ich mir, was für ein selten blödes Hobby ich doch da betreibe. Gibt's was Dümmeres? Ok, die Realität hat mich zurück.


----------



## Essener68 (8. November 2008)

*Auwa auf DMAX*

So schön unser aller Hobby auch sein mag: wenn ich nicht selber so gerne angeln würde und eine Sendung mit/von Auwa sehen würde, würde ich garantiert niemals auf die Idee kommen, angeln zu gehen.
Ich kenne den Herrn nicht persönlich, aber auch als Moderator oder Showmaster einer Angelsendung muss man sich doch nicht ständig zum Deppen oder Kasper machen.
Ich würde ja gerne öfters mal eine Sendung im Fernsehen über die Angelei sehen - aber ehe ich mir den Unsinn angucke, binde ich lieber Vorfächer oder surfe hier durchs Board....


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Genauso isses.


----------



## Hackersepp (8. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Klar, aber abgesehen davon finde ich, dass die heutige sendung eine der besten war.

Allein schon unsere bayerische Mentalität bei den Profis gepaart mit dem extrem Hochdeutsch von Jörg war es wert angeschaut zu werden.

Jörg:" Ach du Scheiiiiße!"

Der Schnarcher Rupert: "Ja leck mi am Oarsch!"

Und heute wurden endlich mal richtige Fische gezeigt#6

Weiter so!


----------



## dirk-mann (8. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Moin

ja schöner Hecht aber von C&R halten die ja nicht viel wobei meiner meinung nach so ne schöne dame die freiheit verdient hätte

gruß dirk


----------



## Froscher (8. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

http://www.dmax.de/neuwahl/

hier könnt ihr abstimmen, wenn ihr fish`n`fun am 01.Januar 2009 24h am tag sehen wollt...bin vorhin drauf gestossen..|wavey::vik:


----------



## bassking (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo zusammen.

Die gestrige Sendung war ärgerlich...der Hechtdrill war bei genauem Hinsehen
inszeniert- also nachgestellt.

Ein Großhechtdrill stellt sich ganz anders dar: ständiges wildes Geruckel und hektisches Reißen
an der Rute und der sehr große Schnurwinkel lässt vermuten, dass im Nachbarboot
der Drill "nachgebaut wurde".

Der "Anhieb" war auch völlig seltsam..einen Biss konnte man an der (weichen) Rute
jedenfalls nicht sehen- stattdessen wurde in einen Schnurbogen hinein "angeschlagen".

Kein Großhecht taucht vor dem Boot senkrecht Kopf nach oben auf- stattdessen stehen lebendige Groß-Hechte in der Endphase des Drills wie Bahnschranken vor dem Angler in normaler Schwimmposition.

Ein Schlagen des Fisches war ebenso nicht zu sehen, wie eine normale Flossenabspreizung im Kescher...die Farben waren ebenfalls unregelmäßig blass.

Für mich war der Hecht 100% vorher abgeschlagen- und DANN an den Wobbler eingehängt.


Solche Sachen sind einfach oberpeinlich- unterste Schublade...Verarschung hoch3...meine Meinung.

Noch dazu war ich vom Meister Strehlow fachlich sehr enttäuscht...das Einleiern mit dem 
"Kaulbarsch" vom Zandermeister brachte einen Minizander, der wie ein Großfisch gefeiert wurde...ärgerlich auch, dass der Herr deutliche Werbung für seinen "Kaulbarsch" gemacht hat.

im Endeffekt ist meine Meinung bzgl. des Zanderkantlers nun noch weiter gefestigt worden- und zu dem gestellten Hechtdesaster muß man auch Nix mehr sagen - PEINLICH!

Achso: das Rezept vom Koch war dieses mal super- werde ich aucheinmal probieren- lecker und einfach !


Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Wenn Ihr ständig an der Sendung was zu maulen habt, warum schaut Ihr sie dann eigentlich an|kopfkrat Eigentlich können wir froh sein, dass es im Free TV überhaupt noch eine Sendung übers Angeln zu sehen gibt. Ich finde Auwa auch nicht gerade "berauschend", aber immerhin werden in Fish n' Fun z.T. interessante Angelreviere in Deutschland vorgestellt.


----------



## sc00b (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

|good:|good:


----------



## bassking (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hi- man schaut die Sendung immer wieder, weil es 1. keine großartige andere Auswahl 
gibt und 2. die Qualitäten der einzelnen Folgen sehr stark variieren: manche Folgen sind einfach gut gemacht...und andere Folgen sind einfach schlecht .

Ich habe nämlich schon sehr wohl einige Folgen gut gefunden- und hier gelobt.

Gestern- das war Nix....das ist aber nur MEINE MEINUNG, weil ich einfach etwas gegen nachgestellte Szenen (Drill) habe ! 

Hoffe auf die nächsten Folgen...das Rezept fand´ ich jedenfalls lecker anzuschaun´.

Bassking.


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich z.B. fand garade die letzte Folge recht interessant - an solchen Mätzchen wie den Drillszenen hänge ich mich erst gar nicht auf - auf jeden Fall waren das Angelrevier und das Rezetp klasse - aber wie Du siehst, sooo unterschiedlich können die Geschmäcker sein


----------



## bassking (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Alles klar- so kann man das auch sehen...ich fand die Folge am Forellensee
bislang sehr gut..mit den Stören !

Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## schadstoff (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Wat ne Kirsche der Hecht ^^

Ich fand die Sendung Heute auch ganz gut .....


----------



## sc00b (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Also.. die Sendung ist ja ned Spezifisch für Angler.. eher für die "Leihen" denk ich....

deswegen machen die das auch so "spektakulär" mit den Drill Szenen ist doch logisch sie wollen Leuten das Angeln schön machen...

Was will zB ein Leihe mit der Angabe wir verwenden eine Rute von 2,40m Wg 10-50g eine Geflochtene und ne XY Multirolle, was soll der Leihe damit den anfangen?

Also ich find die Sendungen soweit i.o ist doch gut das er mal ein späßchen macht wenn es da wirklich nur um das trockene ANgeln gehen würde, würden auch denk ich mal die meisten wieder abschalten....


so das wars...

mfg


----------



## Fischstäbchen (9. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo
Finde nicht das die Leute abschalten würden, wenn es anspruchsvoller wäre. Man braucht sich ja nur Matt Hayes ansehen. Die Sendung ist interessant, abwechslungsreich und das wichtigste ist das man da immer noch was dazu lernt. Schade das der zurzeit nicht läuft, und das es nur DVD`s in Englisch gibt.


----------



## D.A.M (10. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Fischstäbchen schrieb:


> Hallo
> Finde nicht das die Leute abschalten würden, wenn es anspruchsvoller wäre. Man braucht sich ja nur Matt Hayes ansehen. Die Sendung ist interessant, abwechslungsreich und das wichtigste ist das man da immer noch was dazu lernt. Schade das der zurzeit nicht läuft, und das es nur DVD`s in Englisch gibt.


 
jo Matt Hayes ist 1000 mal besser :vik: schade das der nicht mehr kommt weiß einer ob da auch neue folgen kommen ? wenn mann es ausuchen könnte da würde ich Matt Hayes nehmen mit sicherheit und nicht den Vogel auwa .


----------



## echt Hecht (10. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Schön erst mal alles niedermachen. Super. 

Ich fand die Sendung prima und hab' auch was gelernt dabei und ganz erlich: ich hab noch nie vorher so nen großen Hecht gesehen - den ein Angler so wirklich gefischt hat mit Schnur und nicht nur mim Maul. 

"Was, was'n Vogel" da hat soger der Auwa gestaunt. Und das hier bei uns in Deutschland. Wer von den großmauligen Anglern hier hat den so einen schon mal gehabt und wo, soll er doch mmal sein Können zeigen und sich bei denen bewerben - unbedingt hier vorher ankündigen. Mit dem Maul sind wir Angler schon ganz weit vorn...

Ich habe mich unterhalten gefühlt, der Moderator ist mir noch sympatischer weil er nicht behauptet er kann und weiss alles sondern auch klar sagt das er vor Zander respekt hat und das find ich prima. Weiter so, freue mich schon auf nächste Woche!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



echt Hecht schrieb:


> Schön erst mal alles niedermachen. Super.
> 
> Ich fand die Sendung prima und hab' auch was gelernt dabei und ganz erlich: ich hab noch nie vorher so nen großen Hecht gesehen - den ein Angler so wirklich gefischt hat mit Schnur und nicht nur mim Maul.
> 
> ...


 

Na, jetzt lies Dir Deinen eigenen post nochmal in Ruhe durch und überleg mal wer hier wen niedermacht.
Jeder hat ein Recht auf seine Meinung und kann die hier auch - im Rahmen der Boardregeln - vertreten. 
Ist ja auch in Ordnung, wenn Du die Sendung gut findest, es neidet Dir keiner. Aber andere Boardis, auch anonym, als Maulhelden zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie Deine Meinung nicht teilen, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. 
Es wurden sicher schon viele größere Hechte gefangen, und nicht alle diese Angler treten in dieser Sendung auf und nicht jeder ist User des Anglerboards.


----------



## Rocky Coast (10. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo,

habe mich ja hier schon früher eindeutig " PRO FISH N FUN " ausgesprochen und halte die neue Staffel für noch besser als die Alte.
Auch wenn einiges an der Oberfläche bleibt ist die Sendung für ein Unterhaltungsformat wirklich gut.
Man lernt einige wirklich tolle Angelreviere kennen,sieht viele Drillszenen und gute Fänge. 
Außerdem kommt die im Titel angekündigte "Fun" bei den Hammersprüchen der alten Indianerkirsche Auwa und seinem chrispy-schlonzigem Koch mit Chilifetisch nie zu kurz.

Absolut runde Sache, für mich schon irgendwie KULT !!!


----------



## echt Hecht (10. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na, jetzt lies Dir Deinen eigenen post nochmal in Ruhe durch und überleg mal wer hier wen niedermacht.
> Jeder hat ein Recht auf seine Meinung und kann die hier auch - im Rahmen der Boardregeln - vertreten.
> Ist ja auch in Ordnung, wenn Du die Sendung gut findest, es neidet Dir keiner. Aber andere Boardis, auch anonym, als Maulhelden zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie Deine Meinung nicht teilen, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
> Es wurden sicher schon viele größere Hechte gefangen, und nicht alle diese Angler treten in dieser Sendung auf und nicht jeder ist User des Anglerboards.


 

So hart war das gar nciht gemeint von mir. aber ich würde schon gern wissen ob die meisten die hier schreiben die tollen Hechte sind? Ich bins nicht deswegen freue ich mich darüber wenn andere so einen echten Hecht fangen...

Nehme das Wort "Maulhelden" zurück!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

hat jemand von euch einige sendungen aufgezeichnet und könnte sie mir auf dvd brennen?Kosten würden natürlich erstattet werden


stefan


----------



## Pit der Barsch (11. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Vieleicht bei DMAX direkt bestellen ???
Kann man beim WDR auch-zumindest hab ich das schon mal gemacht.


----------



## Baraccus (11. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

schau mal auf www.angeltechniken.de da kannste alle folgen runterladen


----------



## crazyFish (11. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Vieleicht bei DMAX direkt bestellen ???
> Kann man beim WDR auch-zumindest hab ich das schon mal gemacht.



Ich glaube nich das die die so rausgeben werden, da ich iwo die ersten drei Staffeln auf DVD gesehen habe und da DMAX als Rechteinhaber ja dran verdient...


----------



## Feiner Herr (11. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

PRO FISH'N FUN!!! Das Stirnband ist phänomenal!


----------



## schadstoff (11. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ich glaube nich das die die so rausgeben werden, da ich iwo die ersten drei Staffeln auf DVD gesehen habe und da DMAX als Rechteinhaber ja dran verdient...



Rausgeben nicht, aber soweit wie ich weiss sind fernsehaufnahmen nicht mehr rechtlich geschützt .... ausser man will sie verkaufen


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Rausgeben nicht, aber soweit wie ich weiss sind fernsehaufnahmen nicht mehr rechtlich geschützt .... ausser man will sie verkaufen


 
Ohne dass ich es genau weiß, wäre ich da sehr vorsichtig. Ich frag mal unsere Juristen.


----------



## crazyFish (11. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Rausgeben nicht, aber soweit wie ich weiss sind fernsehaufnahmen nicht mehr rechtlich geschützt .... ausser man will sie verkaufen



Hmm das wäre was neues, damit würden ja alle Filme und auch Musiktitel die einmal im fernsehen waren nicht mehr dem Urheberrecht unterliegen.
Ich denke ehr, dass du die alte Regelung mit dem Mitschneiden von Ausstrahlungen für den privaten Bereich meinst, sprich das aufnehmen von Videos oder Musiktitel aus TV & Radio. Auch in dieser war eine Weitergabe nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Essener68 (14. November 2008)

*Dar-Gestellt*

Zu dieser Sendung fällt mir -außer der Kritik am Auftreten und Gehabe Auwas- noch ein:
1. Man könnte meinen, froh sein zu müssen, dass man überhaupt eine Angelsendung sehen kann.
2. Könnte es aber auch sein, dass diese Sendung den Ruf der Angler und der Angelei insgesamt in Misskredit bei den Leuten bringt, die selber nicht angeln, aber -warum auch immer- sich diese Sendung anschauen.
3. Es muss sich doch jeder im Klaren sein, dass so eine Sendung nicht die Wirklichkeit zeigt, also auch dieses oder jenes nachgestellt wird - inklusive "Drills". Ansonsten müsste sicher mit größerem Budget und mehreren Kameras gearbeitet werden.
4. Gucke ich die Sendung wirklich nur noch, wenn ich zufällig beim Zappen darauf lande. Ich kann mir den Unsinn, der da gezeigt wird, wirklich nicht ernsthaft ansehen, sonst komme ich in Gefahr, meine geliebte Angelei an den Nagel zu hängen, weil es mir unheimlich peinlich wäre, irgendwann mal am Wasser von einem Spaziergänger angesprochen zu werden, der diese Sendung gesehen hat und dann alle Angler für plemmplemm hält.
Randbemerkung: Sicher halten die meisten Spaziergänger Angler auch so schon für plemmplemm, aber eben nur aus völliger Unkenntnis und nicht auch noch, weil sich die Angler selber möglichst deppert darstellen.

In diesem Sinne, wünsche ich uns allen eine schöne und faire Fischwaid.

Und auch wünsche ich uns allen, dass sich alle Angler am Wasser einwandfrei benehmen. Dazu gehört es natürlich auch, den Angelplatz nicht wie eine Müllhalde zu hinterlassen.
Aber das ist wieder ein ganz anderes Thema.
Petri und ein fischreiches Wochenende
Der Essener


----------



## macmarco (15. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Wenn jemand zuuuuuufällig die heute Sendung geschaut hat, kann man mir sagen, wo sie heute waren, welcher See das war??


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Nen Forellen-pu**  

Beantwortet deine Frage,jedenfalls so wie sie gestellt wurde,denke aber mal du meinst die genaue Anlage,ich selbst weiß das zwar nicht,aber schau dir Morgen früh die widerholung an! Am anfang wird immer der See genannt,bzw eingeblendet!


----------



## BlankyB (15. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Das war ein Forellensee in Lichtenfels/Hessen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

War ne Wiederholung.


----------



## AlBundy (15. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> War ne Wiederholung.


 
...wie bei so vielen Sachen im TV der letzten Jahre war das die Wiederholung von der X...ten Wiederholung...#h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

kamen nich alle folgen shconmal ?
also ich bin froh dass es überhaupt eine sendung im tv über angeln gibt die regelmäßig kommt..ich kann mich mit auwas art nicht so ganz anfreunden er kommt zwar nett rüber aber auch eingebildet


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hab jetzt vorhin rumgezappt und grad am Anfang der Folge gelandet. 
Einstiegssequenz:

Der Halbindianer drillt eine Forelle mit der Fliegenrute. Blöderweise ist die Fliegenschnur zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutenring einmal komplett um die Rute gewickelt. Das behindert zwar den Drill nicht, aber sicher das werfen.
Frage: Wie kam die Forelle an den Haken ??

Ich bleb dabei, es ist ne billige Seifenoper.


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt vorhin rumgezappt und grad am Anfang der Folge gelandet.
> Einstiegssequenz:
> 
> Der Halbindianer drillt eine Forelle mit der Fliegenrute. Blöderweise ist die Fliegenschnur zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutenring einmal komplett um die Rute gewickelt. Das behindert zwar den Drill nicht, aber sicher das werfen.
> ...



Hart,aber gerecht.. #d :q


----------



## dodo12 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

ja, ich sehe die Sendung auch sehr gern!
naja manchmal nervt die art vllt. ein wenig, aber es geht irgendiw enoch^^ 
ein bischen kann man ja noch lernen, was köder angeht usw.:vik:


----------



## macmarco (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Halbindianer drillt eine Forelle mit der Fliegenrute. Blöderweise ist die Fliegenschnur zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutenring einmal komplett um die Rute gewickelt. Das behindert zwar den Drill nicht, aber sicher das werfen.
> Frage: Wie kam die Forelle an den Haken ??



Auf was du alles achtest :q


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Für alle die es genau wissen wollen wo unsere Angelpioniere ihre Forellen,Störe,Karpfen und Welse fingen gibtet jetzt mal nen paar infos:

http://www.fischzuchtbetriebe-angelpark-wagner.de 

Edit Ralle 24: Ich weiß es wa nicht Deine Absicht hier Schleichwerbung für die Anlage zu machen. Dennoch muss ich editieren, da es sonst Gemecker gibt. 

Was ich heftig finde sind die Regenbogenforellen bis 18 Kg |bigeyes???


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

*Regenbogenforelle - nationale Rekorde: * 
  [SIZE=-1]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 14 Kilo 300g 





 14 Kilo 160g 





 13 Kilo 766g 





 12 Kilo 





 11 Kilo 495g 





 10 Kilo 921g (16 Kilo 740g im Forellenteich) 





 10 Kilo 600g 





 7 Kilo 800g 





 7 Kilo 500g 





 7 Kilo 300g 





 7 Kilo 50g 

  IGFA-Weltrekord: 19 Kilo 100g

Also wenn in dem See wirklich die chance auf Forellen bis 18kg wäre,würde man da ncith mehr normal angeln gehen können da der See voll wäre mit Rekordjägern....Also höchst unwarscheinlich ?!?!!!
[/SIZE]


----------



## Fischopa (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch einige sendungen aufgezeichnet und könnte sie mir auf dvd brennen?Kosten würden natürlich erstattet werden
> 
> 
> stefan




Gib einfach mal bei Google  Dmax ein , klick dann auf  Fish u. Fun und gehe dann auf AuWas Videos .
MfG, Fischopa |wavey:
Damit kein falscher Eindruck ensteht,ich finde die Sendung lächerlich,ist etwas für Kinder, die Sendung mit der Maus ist wesentlich lehrreicher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



macmarco schrieb:


> Auf was du alles achtest :q


 
Bei der Sendung schau ich halt besonders kritisch hin.:q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Für alle die es genau wissen wollen wo unsere Angelpioniere ihre Forellen,Störe,Karpfen und Welse fingen gibtet jetzt mal nen paar infos:
> 
> http://www.fischzuchtbetriebe-angelpark-wagner.de
> 
> Edit Ralle 24: Ich weiß es wa nicht Deine Absicht hier Schleichwerbung für die Anlage zu machen. Dennoch muss ich editieren, da es sonst Gemecker gibt.




Wie schon in diesem Thread zu Erstaufführung der Sendung gepostet.





Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Was ich heftig finde sind die Regenbogenforellen bis 18 Kg |bigeyes???




Schweine werden auch unheimlich fett und schwer, wenn sie gemästet werden. Mit Angeln hat das Herausholen von diesen Mastscheinen eher nichts zu tun.




Fischopa schrieb:


> ...ich finde die Sendung lächerlich,ist etwas für Kinder, die Sendung mit der Maus ist wesentlich lehrreicher.




Und für Kindsköpfe.


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Zitat von *Thecatfisch* 

 
_Für alle die es genau wissen wollen wo unsere Angelpioniere ihre Forellen,Störe,Karpfen und Welse fingen gibtet jetzt mal nen paar infos:

http://www.fischzuchtbetriebe-angelpark-wagner.de 

Edit Ralle 24: Ich weiß es wa nicht Deine Absicht hier Schleichwerbung für die Anlage zu machen. Dennoch muss ich editieren, da es sonst Gemecker gibt.


*Sry,habe das aus einem anderen Forum kopiert...hasste es ja Editiert *
 _


----------



## Yoshi (17. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Die Sendung hätte auch unter dem Titel _"Puffbesuch"_ laufen können. Unterteilt in Puff-Profis und Puff-Neulinge:q.
Hätte die Einschaltquote bestimmt erhöht.......


----------



## echt Hecht (18. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt vorhin rumgezappt und grad am Anfang der Folge gelandet.
> Einstiegssequenz:
> 
> Der Halbindianer drillt eine Forelle mit der Fliegenrute. Blöderweise ist die Fliegenschnur zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutenring einmal komplett um die Rute gewickelt. Das behindert zwar den Drill nicht, aber sicher das werfen.
> ...


 

Hi an alle! Ich habe die Folge Lichtenfels jetzt schon zwei Mal gesehen und finde sie genial. Besonders der Stör, der sich so richtig geil zeigt. Sowas hinzubekommen ist bestimmt gar nicht so einfach zu filmen. Auf jeden Fall hier noch was zu der Schnuranmerkung. Habe auf fangplatz.de einen Artikel gelesen von einem, der bei genau den Dreharbeiten dabei war und der schreibt folgendes: 

ZITAT fangplatz:
"Die Szene für die Moderation war verblüffend schnell im Kasten, denn Auwa fing wie auf Befehl eine Regenbogenforelle, wobei sein Mundwerk fleißig nebenher arbeitete. Auwa halt in seinem Element... 
Beste Voraussetzungen für die Fortsetzung."

Daraus schliesse ich - es war kein fake." Der Rest der Reportage ist übrigens auch ganz interessant und ein Video wie es bei den filmen zugeht ist auch dabei. 

Ich habe nichts gegen die Wiederhilungen - deswegen stimme ich bei DMAX auch für Fish'nFun am Neujahrstag ab!
Grüße eH


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Wo gehts denn heute hin?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich denke, dass die neuen Sendungen seit vorletzter Woche durch sind, zumindest sieht es so aus. Jetzt gibt es Aufgewärmtes.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Booor, das Eisangeln hatten die auch schon so oft gezeigt,dass ich es mitlerweile auswendig kann:v


----------



## dodo12 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ja und bei der nächsten Sendung geht es um Eisangeln in Norwegen! Wie hieß der Ort der gestrigen Sendung?


----------



## überallfisch (23. November 2008)

*Grüsse vom "Neuen" aus Schweden.*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Ja und bei der nächsten Sendung geht es um Eisangeln in Norwegen! Wie hieß der Ort der gestrigen Sendung?


 
Das sollte *Östra_silen, 67295 ÅRJÄNG* gewesen sein.

Süsse Diskussion ansonsten.:g
Fernsehen braucht man ja eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Aber zur Unterhaltung..... 
Wer hat im Leben noch nie was kaschiert?;+ Und Zufälle die keiner Glauben will kenne ich auch.:q
Grüsse


----------



## Tüdde (23. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Nochmal was zur Neuwahl: meint ihr das Auwa gewinnt|kopfkrat? Ich würde das extrem geil finden!:vik:


----------



## dodo12 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich fänds auch endgeil! Ich stimme eig fast jeden Tag nen paarmal ab! Also ich fänds lustig! Aber gibt es da nicht schon einen Thread über Auwa und 01.01.09?


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Alle fleißig abstimmen!


----------



## Zanderlui (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

habe samstag die sache mit dem eisangeln geschaut-also hört mir auf....
die angel wo er ein köderfisch ran hängt für hecht meine güte kein wunder das die gebrochen ist die wäre ja schon in die knie gegangen wenn er den köderfisch wieder hätte hochziehen wollen!!!!

aber mal ne andere frage nimmt hier jemand die folgen auf im internet oder so???
würde gerne alle folgen sehen bin aber arbeiten und kein internet zuhause....
könnte jemand mir die filmchen schicken per mail oder so??


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

daran wäre ich auch interessiert ! 
(also das mit dem aufnehmen und hochladen)


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

unjd zu meinem vorredner : Ich stimme dir da nicht zu! Also da ssind halt Eisangeln, die sehen so aus und brechen halt uch mal!
Aber des ist ja Ansehenssache #6:vik:


----------



## Zanderlui (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



dodo12 schrieb:


> unjd zu meinem vorredner : Ich stimme dir da nicht zu! Also da ssind halt Eisangeln, die sehen so aus und brechen halt uch mal!
> Aber des ist ja Ansehenssache #6:vik:


 

ja es sind eisangeln aber die die der eine da benutzt hat war zum kleinfisch-barschangeln gedacht und auf keinen fall für hecht!!!!

und was ist das für eine aussage die brechen auch mal???#d
denn gehst also auch auf dorsch in der barndung mit ner 40g rute los???die brechen eben auch mal oder wie???


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

naja wenn du meinst.... 
aber jedem das seine.....
das die auch mal brechen war auf die eis-rute bezogen nicht auf deine extravagante dorschangel du freak!


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



dodo12 schrieb:


> naja wenn du meinst....
> aber jedem das seine.....
> das die auch mal brechen war auf die eis-rute bezogen nicht auf deine extravagante dorschangel *du freak!*




Oh oh, Vorsicht!!!

Vorlaute und beleidigende Dodo's sterben hier schnell aus...

Nix aus _Ice Age_ gelernt, oder was?


----------



## Zanderlui (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



dodo12 schrieb:


> naja wenn du meinst....
> aber jedem das seine.....
> das die auch mal brechen war auf die eis-rute bezogen nicht auf deine extravagante dorschangel du freak!


 
bleib mal ganz locker kumpel....
du widersprichst dich ja schon in deinem eigenen post....
ich schreibe die rute die dort war ist nix für hecht gewesen da antwortest du drauf so sind nun mal eisangeln(bei dir also hecht und barschangel gleich)

und nun sagst du eine dorschrute beim dorschangeln soll nicht brechen-tut sie ja auch nicht da sie auf die belastungen ausgelegt ist....

was eine mini barscheisrute aber nicht ist wenn ich damit gezielt auf hecht angel!!!!


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

hahahah, dirk! 
ich werde halt manchmal böse wenn jemand negative argmente sind, die aber eigentlich gar nicht stimmen, so wie man sie formuliert!:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
(lol^^)


----------



## carp_master (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ahoi,

viel schlimmer sind die Leute, die denken, dass sie im Recht wären, es eigentlich aber nicht sind.

Es ist schon klar, dass die Aussage "Die brechen schon mal!" auf die Eisangel bezogen war, aber gleichzeitg war die Eisangel nicht passend dimensioniert, wenn man mit solchen Köderfischen auf Hecht unterm Eis fischen will.

Nichts anderes ist es bei der "extra-vaganten" Brandungsrute. Eine Rute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 40g ist eben nicht für das Brandungsangeln ausgelegt.

Also?

Vielleicht einfach genauer lesen, verstehen und dann eine passende Antwort schreiben...


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Jaja, ach ihr wisst doch genau was ich meine  
Frieden 
Entschuldigung für die Aussagen , Zanderlui und carp-master!


----------



## N_S Dakota (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

mal ganz am RANDE ,  |krach:

Streitender Mensch ist wertlos 
wertvoller Mensch ist streitlos 

Zitat : Lao-Tse


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Jaja, ach ihr wisst doch genau was ich meine
> Frieden
> Entschuldigung für die Aussagen , Zanderlui und carp-master!


 

Damit bist Du haarscharf an einer Verwarnung vorbeigekommen. 
Ich find´s aber sehr gut, dass Du Dich entschuldigt hast. #6


----------



## D.A.M (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Aber kann es sein das nur alte sendungen kommen zur zeit ?
Ich denke das sind neue Folgen ?


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

die sind soviel ich weiß schon wieder durch....


----------



## D.A.M (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> die sind soviel ich weiß schon wieder durch....


 
Das waren doch nur ca 5 oder ?
Und dann Sagen neue folgen und dann kommen nur 5 was ist das bitte für ne s . . . . . . . .  
Aber was will mann nur sagen bei so einem schrott von Angelsendung ?


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Das waren doch nur ca 5 oder ?
> Und dann Sagen neue folgen und dann kommen nur 5 was ist das bitte für ne s . . . . . . . .
> Aber was will mann nur sagen bei so einem schrott von Angelsendung ?



Sein man froh, dass Du in Deutschland im free-tv ÜBERHAUPT eine Angelsendung geboten bekommst.....


----------



## plötze (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sein man froh, dass Du in Deutschland im free-tv ÜBERHAUPT eine Angelsendung geboten bekommst.....



für einen guten angelsender (der nicht ständig wiederholt) würde ich auch gern was bezahlen


----------



## Zanderlui (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



plötze schrieb:


> für einen guten angelsender (der nicht ständig wiederholt) würde ich auch gern was bezahlen


 

kannst du doch kaufe dir doch die zahlreichen dvd was anderes wirst du bei einer sendung auch nicht haben....:vik:


----------



## Phil Lee (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

kennt einer von euch den internet sender wobbler.tv???

Total pralles konzept...aber umsonst...immerhin etwas

petri heil

ps: ich fliege heute nach Kapstadt, sobald ich zurück bin, zeige ich euch mal meine Wal-Fänge


----------



## hansteiner (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

geil, da gibt es ja alte seasons folgen.....!!!!:vik:


----------



## plötze (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> kannst du doch kaufe dir doch die zahlreichen dvd was anderes wirst du bei einer sendung auch nicht haben....:vik:



toller komentar #d

bei wobbler.tv muss ich ich mal rein schauen, danke für den tip


----------



## Rutenknicker (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Was ist das letzte mal passiert, ich hab vergessen einzuschalten#q#q#q Danke im Voraus!:m

Gruß Timo|wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Kenia Teil 2

Kaum Fische, aber lauter gekappte Vorfächer


----------



## Seele (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Also die Kochrezepte find ich vollkommen ok und so schlecht ist die Sendung auch nicht. Ich mein denen wird es sicherlich auch ein wenig an Kapital fehlen. Und wems nicht gefällt solls einfach nicht anschauen.


----------



## sadako (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Ich weiß gar nicht, was jetzt so schlimm an der Sendung sein soll?! Ganz im Gegenteil: find sie ziemlich kurzweilig und seh sie mir immer wieder gern an... lediglich der Koch langweilt mich ab und zu. 
Gerade über die hier achso angeprangerten dämlichen Sprüche kann ich mich am meisten amüsieren  Auch wenn die Sendung an sich für Angler wohl definitiv keinen besonderen Nährwert enthält - für zwischendurch find ich sie wirklich ganz ok.
Und großartige Frauenfeindlichkeit kann ich auch nicht wirklich erkennen - zugegebenermaßen: so wie sich da einige Mädels anstellen, ist es wohl vorprogrammiert, dass da ein dummer Spruch kommen muss. |rolleyes
Außerdem sollte man (bzw. Frau) sowas abkönnen, wenn man einen Sport ausübt, der eben überwiegend von Männern dominiert wird - bißchen dickes Fell und Haare auf den Zähnen ist da schon von Vorteil . 
Im Übrigen sollten sich doch auch alle weiblichen Teilnehmer der Sendung schon im Vorfeld darüber im Klaren sein, was da auf sie zukommt...


----------



## sadako (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



angelpaar schrieb:


> @ sadako das ist absolut richtig und die kritik lasse ich gelten aber gerade die mit den dicken sprüchen sind die ... die mir als erstes den kahn voll kotz..
> :v



Hehe oooh jaa das glaub ich dir sowas von aufs Wort :q 
Hab ich so auch schon erlebt und kann ich nur bestätigen! #6


----------



## Palerado (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Da bin ich anders.
Ich lasse keine dicken Sprüche ab, aber das mit dem kotzen kommt trotzdem vor 

Die Sendung finde ich persönlich ziemlich cool.
Geht halt mehr in Richtugn Unterhaltung als in Richtugn Lehrfilm und das finde ich voll OK.

Wer Lehrfilme mit stocksteifen Moderatoren sehen will der findet doch nun wirklich genug.

Daniel


----------



## Holmer (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

*Auwa war heute an meinem Heimgewässer im Kreis Pinneberg(Schleswig-Holstein). Er war da, weil unser Verein 25-jähriges Bestehen hat und er hat uns gezeigt, wie man richtig mit Sbirolino fischt. Wir haben auch gelernt, wie man richtig mit speziellen Sbiro-Ruten wirft und wie man mit einer Spinnrute wirft. Er hat uns seine selbst entwickelte Rute gezeigt "Jenzi Red Rocket", die demnächst aufm Markt kommt. Die rute gibt es nur in limitierter Auflage. Ich war so begeister, dass ich mir schon überlege, ob ich die mir kaufe. 
Auwa ist ein richtig netter und lustiger Typ. Wir hatten viel Spaß mit ihm. Am Ende hat er jeden noch eine Autogrammkarte geschrieben.
Ich werde diesem Tag nie vergessen und danke dem Angelverein "Holmer-Sportfischer e.V." für den besten Angeltag, den ich je erlebt habe.*


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Na denn Petri Heil!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Holmer schrieb:


> *Auwa war heute an meinem Heimgewässer im Kreis Pinneberg(Schleswig-Holstein). Er war da, weil unser Verein 25-jähriges Bestehen hat und er hat uns gezeigt, wie man richtig mit Sbirolino fischt. Wir haben auch gelernt, wie man richtig mit speziellen Sbiro-Ruten wirft und wie man mit einer Spinnrute wirft. Er hat uns seine selbst entwickelte Rute gezeigt "Jenzi Red Rocket", die demnächst aufm Markt kommt. Die rute gibt es nur in limitierter Auflage. Ich war so begeister, dass ich mir schon überlege, ob ich die mir kaufe. *
> *Auwa ist ein richtig netter und lustiger Typ. Wir hatten viel Spaß mit ihm. Am Ende hat er jeden noch eine Autogrammkarte geschrieben.*
> *Ich werde diesem Tag nie vergessen und danke dem Angelverein "Holmer-Sportfischer e.V." für den besten Angeltag, den ich je erlebt habe.*


 

Jo,er ist nen netter.Ich selbst "durfte" 2x mit Ihm fischen,und das war klasse!


----------



## Pokergott (17. März 2013)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*

Hallo an die Gemeinde.Auwa war mit seinen Jungs mal in der Nähe von Frankfurt? an einem Weiher mit Stören,Karpfen und Welsen.Hat jemeand ne Idee wo das genau war.

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Bassey (21. März 2013)

Könne mein Vereinssee sein, aber da gibbet keine Gastkarten... Der Besatz hätte halt gepasst...

Written with Forum Runner for Android


----------



## pionier2511 (22. März 2013)

*AW: Achtung an alle ( DMAX FISH N FUN )*



Pokergott schrieb:


> Hallo an die Gemeinde.Auwa war mit seinen Jungs mal in der Nähe von Frankfurt? an einem Weiher mit Stören,Karpfen und Welsen.Hat jemeand ne Idee wo das genau war.
> 
> Danke schon mal...



Das war im Angelpark Wagner in lichtenfels 
Falls Du die folge mit Andreas Weyel meinst .


----------

